# E' andata così...



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

*E' andata così...*

...che mi sono resa conto di non essere più felice. Non di non amare mio marito, questo no, ma che la sua infelicità ha trascinato a fondo anche me...e non riesco più a far finta di nulla. In questi ultimi mesi le cose sono peggiorate, ho somatizzato: la gastrite, l'insonnia, la perdita di peso, i pianti senza ragione; lui mi guardava e non batteva ciglio. Per lui è normale, in un matrimonio, che ciò che travolge uno debba necessariamente travolgere anche l'altro.
Ho cercato di fargli capire, gli ho detto che sono infelice ma lui non si sente responsabile...poi, ieri sera e stamattina, l'epilogo. Metto un pò di cose in una borsa e, stavolta, non mi arrendo davanti ai suoi abbracci, allo sguardo triste che, però, mi spezza il cuore.
Ha detto cose, ieri sera, che non mi aveva mai detto in dieci anni assieme ma, non so spiegare...ho paura di tornare indietro. Vorrei che potessimo prenderci un momento per riordinare le idee ma mi rendo conto che difficilmente mi verrà concesso di tornare...mi sento svuotata...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ...che mi sono resa conto di non essere più felice. Non di non amare mio marito, questo no, ma che la sua infelicità ha trascinato a fondo anche me...e non riesco più a far finta di nulla. In questi ultimi mesi le cose sono peggiorate, ho somatizzato: la gastrite, l'insonnia, la perdita di peso, i pianti senza ragione; lui mi guardava e non batteva ciglio. Per lui è normale, in un matrimonio, che ciò che travolge uno debba necessariamente travolgere anche l'altro.
> Ho cercato di fargli capire, gli ho detto che sono infelice ma lui non si sente responsabile...poi, ieri sera e stamattina, l'epilogo. Metto un pò di cose in una borsa e, stavolta, non mi arrendo davanti ai suoi abbracci, allo sguardo triste che, però, mi spezza il cuore.
> Ha detto cose, ieri sera, che non mi aveva mai detto in dieci anni assieme ma, non so spiegare...ho paura di tornare indietro. *Vorrei che potessimo prenderci un momento per riordinare le idee ma mi rendo conto che difficilmente mi verrà concesso di tornare...*mi sento svuotata...


ritieni veramente che il tuo gesto sia irreversibile? potrebbe essere una scossa positiva anche per lui, per 'svegliarlo'?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ...che mi sono resa conto di non essere più felice. Non di non amare mio marito, questo no, ma che la sua infelicità ha trascinato a fondo anche me...e non riesco più a far finta di nulla. In questi ultimi mesi le cose sono peggiorate, ho somatizzato: la gastrite, l'insonnia, la perdita di peso, i pianti senza ragione; lui mi guardava e non batteva ciglio. *Per lui è normale, in un matrimonio, che ciò che travolge uno debba necessariamente travolgere anche l'altro*.
> Ho cercato di fargli capire, gli ho detto che sono infelice ma lui non si sente responsabile...poi, ieri sera e stamattina, l'epilogo. Metto un pò di cose in una borsa e, stavolta, non mi arrendo davanti ai suoi abbracci, allo sguardo triste che, però, mi spezza il cuore.
> Ha detto cose, ieri sera, che non mi aveva mai detto in dieci anni assieme ma, non so spiegare...ho paura di tornare indietro. Vorrei che potessimo prenderci un momento per riordinare le idee ma mi rendo conto che difficilmente mi verrà concesso di tornare...mi sento svuotata...


ecco. lui è l'esempio di cui parlavo ieri sera. è un egoista infelice da 3 mt sotto terra e se non scappi ti trascina giù con sè.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ritieni veramente che il tuo gesto sia irreversibile? potrebbe essere una scossa positiva anche per lui, per 'svegliarlo'?


voglio proprio vedere...


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco. lui è l'esempio di cui parlavo ieri sera. è un egoista infelice da 3 mt sotto terra e se non scappi ti trascina giù con sè.


glielo ho detto anche io.
d'altra parte un uomo continua per 10 anni a comportarsi da egoista se tu glielo permetti.
lale, devi andartene, e ritornare la ragazza felice e allegra che eri.
non c'è niente di peggio che farsi contagiare dall'infelicità altrui e perdere di vista la felicità


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> glielo ho detto anche io.
> d'altra parte un uomo continua per 10 anni a comportarsi da egoista se tu glielo permetti.
> lale, devi andartene, e ritornare la ragazza felice e allegra che eri.
> non c'è niente di peggio che farsi contagiare dall'infelicità altrui e perdere di vista la felicità


non per niente le persone felici sono quelle che hanno il coraggio di esserlo.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ...che mi sono resa conto di non essere più felice. Non di non amare mio marito, questo no, ma che la sua infelicità ha trascinato a fondo anche me...e non riesco più a far finta di nulla. In questi ultimi mesi le cose sono peggiorate, ho somatizzato: la gastrite, l'insonnia, la perdita di peso, i pianti senza ragione; lui mi guardava e non batteva ciglio. Per lui è normale, in un matrimonio, che ciò che travolge uno debba necessariamente travolgere anche l'altro.
> Ho cercato di fargli capire, gli ho detto che sono infelice ma lui non si sente responsabile...poi, ieri sera e stamattina, l'epilogo. Metto un pò di cose in una borsa e, stavolta, non mi arrendo davanti ai suoi abbracci, allo sguardo triste che, però, mi spezza il cuore.
> *Ha detto cose, ieri sera, che non mi aveva mai detto in dieci anni assieme* ma, non so spiegare...ho paura di tornare indietro. Vorrei che potessimo prenderci un momento per riordinare le idee ma mi rendo conto che difficilmente mi verrà concesso di tornare...mi sento svuotata...


Se son cose che sente veramente e non buttate lì perchè stavolta ha visto che la sua passività non sarebbe stata più sufficente a trattenerti, dovrà far seguire atti concreti per uscirne....

Non credo che dovresti veder la possibilità di un recupero come "concessione" da parte sua, perchè non porterebbe a molto...da ciò che hai raccontato, lui dovrebbe mettersi davvero in discussione, ma la vedo molto dura che lo faccia per amor tuo, visto che non ama abbastanza neanche se stesso...e se non ami te stesso che amore puoi dare ad altri?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

lale ti sono vicina.


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

Vi ringrazio. L'ho sentito da poco, meno triste e più incaxxato rispetto a stamattina...vorrebbe decidere lui dove devo andare se non torno a casa, niente amica(chissà che festini potremmo organizzare) ma meglio se torno dai miei...mi rendo conto che, sotto sotto, anche se sta soffrendo, il suo bisogno di avere il controllo non viene mai meno...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio. L'ho sentito da poco, meno triste e più incaxxato rispetto a stamattina...vorrebbe decidere lui dove devo andare se non torno a casa, niente amica(chissà che festini potremmo organizzare) ma meglio se torno dai miei...mi rendo conto che, sotto sotto, anche se sta soffrendo, il suo bisogno di avere il controllo non viene mai meno...


 se fai delle scelte falle bene e falle per te.
vai da un'amica e rispondi al tel solo se e quando dici tu.
perchè l'hai lasciato? 
cosa speri che accada e cosa non andava più?


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se fai delle scelte falle bene e falle per te.
> vai da un'amica e rispondi al tel solo se e quando dici tu.
> perchè l'hai lasciato?
> cosa speri che accada e cosa non andava più?


 
L'ho lasciato perchè mi sono resa conto che in questi anni sono stata solo "la moglie e la fidanzata di...", che mi sono messa in secondo piano accettando le briciole, del suo tempo e del suo affetto. Pensavo che fosse solo la mia mania di drammatizzare finchè non ho capito che la mia famiglia mi compativa e che sono preoccupati per me..allora ho capito che mi sono annullata cercando di rendere felice quest'uomo e mi sono dimenticata di me...gliel'ho detto ma dopo tanti anni è difficile far capire a qualcuno che tutto il rapporto è basato su equilibri sbagliati.
Quando gli ho detto che ero infelice ed ho pianto davanti a lui mi ha guardato sorridendo dicendomi che sono un'illusa a sperare che la nostra vita possa essere diversa da così...ed ho capito che l'unico modo per salvarmi è cercare di essere felice da sola.
Cosa voglio da lui non lo so, non so neppure cosa volere per me in questo momento....


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato perchè mi sono resa conto che in questi anni sono stata solo "la moglie e la fidanzata di...", che mi sono messa in secondo piano accettando le briciole, del suo tempo e del suo affetto. Pensavo che fosse solo la mia mania di drammatizzare finchè non ho capito che la mia famiglia mi compativa e che sono preoccupati per me..allora ho capito che mi sono annullata cercando di rendere felice quest'uomo e mi sono dimenticata di me...gliel'ho detto ma dopo tanti anni è difficile far capire a qualcuno che tutto il rapporto è basato su equilibri sbagliati.
> Quando gli ho detto che ero infelice ed ho pianto davanti a lui mi ha guardato sorridendo dicendomi che sono un'illusa a sperare che la nostra vita possa essere diversa da così...ed ho capito che l'unico modo per salvarmi è cercare di essere felice da sola.
> Cosa voglio da lui non lo so, non so neppure cosa volere per me in questo momento....


Continua a scrivere, qui o per te stessa o per lui, secondo me aiuta molto a chiarire le idee.
E pensa se davvero vuoi continuare a sentirlo con frequenza... nel caso comunicagli la tua decisione...


----------



## Old matilde (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio. L'ho sentito da poco, *meno triste e più incaxxato rispetto a stamattina...*vorrebbe decidere lui dove devo andare se non torno a casa, niente amica(chissà che festini potremmo organizzare) ma meglio se torno dai miei...mi rendo conto che, sotto sotto, anche se sta soffrendo, *il suo bisogno di avere il controllo non viene mai meno...*


temo che mai cambierà, le persone che vogliono avere tutto sotto controllo lo fanno per intima insicurezza, e lo fanno ad ogni costo, soprattutto facendo pagare te. Scusami ma non ricordo la tua storia qui, mi dici dove cercare?


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> temo che mai cambierà, le persone che vogliono avere tutto sotto controllo lo fanno per intima insicurezza, e lo fanno ad ogni costo, soprattutto facendo pagare te. Scusami ma non ricordo la tua storia qui, mi dici dove cercare?


 
Ne ho parlato a piccoli pezzi un pò ovunque, in realtà...marito depresso che non vuole farsi aiutare credo sia il riassunto più calzante. Lui è infelice ed ha reso infelice anche me anzi, peggio, ha preteso la mia infelicità come dovere coniugale....


----------



## Old matilde (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato a piccoli pezzi un pò ovunque, in realtà...marito depresso che non vuole farsi aiutare credo sia il riassunto più calzante. Lui è infelice ed ha reso infelice anche me anzi, peggio, ha preteso la mia infelicità come dovere coniugale....



non riesci ad arginarlo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





spero che questa tua posizione drastica la comprenda come un motivo per riflettere, l'aiuto lo hai dato ma ti ha reso infelice e lui non ne ha capito il valore?! niente di quello che costruiamo è stabile e perenne.

Ricordo male forse... sei tu quella che non è libera di vestirsi come preferisce?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio. L'ho sentito da poco, meno triste e più incaxxato rispetto a stamattina...vorrebbe decidere lui dove devo andare se non torno a casa, niente amica(chissà che festini potremmo organizzare) ma meglio se torno dai miei...mi rendo conto che, sotto sotto, anche se sta soffrendo, il suo bisogno di avere il controllo non viene mai meno...


non permetterglielo !
adesso sei tu che disponi della tua vita e decidi tu cosa fare


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato a piccoli pezzi un pò ovunque, in realtà...marito depresso che non vuole farsi aiutare credo sia il riassunto più calzante. Lui è infelice ed ha reso infelice anche me anzi, peggio, ha preteso la mia infelicità come dovere coniugale....


 
Questo nono è amore, è egoismo allo stato puro. Esiste una sola vita, riprenditela e vivila x te innanzitutto


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non riesci ad arginarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì, tra le altre cose...me neppure di frequentare amiche che non gli piacciono...cioè praticamente nessuna di quelle non sposate...in pratica abbiamo frequentato sempre e solo amici suoi


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non riesci ad arginarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se ti dico che ora pretenderebbe di decidere lui anche da chi io possa andare se non torno a casa da lui....è dura per me, dopo tanto tempo, pensare a cosa volgio fare io indipendentemente da come potrebbe stare lui o, peggio, sapendo che lui ne soffrirà...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, tra le altre cose...me neppure di frequentare amiche che non gli piacciono...cioè praticamente nessuna di quelle non sposate...in pratica abbiamo frequentato sempre e solo amici suoi


 puoi postare di là nel privè da giusy per piacere....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> puoi postare di là nel privè da giusy per piacere....


lo stavo x scrivere io, questa storia mi sembra il 'futuro' di quella di giusy...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> glielo ho detto anche io.
> *d'altra parte un uomo continua per 10 anni a comportarsi da egoista se tu glielo permetti.*
> lale, devi andartene, e ritornare la ragazza felice e allegra che eri.
> non c'è niente di peggio che farsi contagiare dall'infelicità altrui e perdere di vista la felicità


Non concordo: se un uomo è egoista è e lo sarà sempre. Il fatto di permetterglielo non è nient'altro che non fargli cambiare il suo 'io'. Se non glie lo permetti, cambi il suo 'io': per quanto? A poco a poco tornerà ad essere quel che è. E anche se è un 'io' fastidioso, sbagliato è giusto lasciarglielo. Questo in generale. Sia chiaro che non sto parlando del solo marito dell'amica Lale75.


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non concordo: se un uomo è egoista è e lo sarà sempre. Il fatto di permetterglielo non è nient'altro che non fargli cambiare il suo 'io'. Se non glie lo permetti, cambi il suo 'io': per quanto? A poco a poco tornerà ad essere quel che è. E anche se è un 'io' fastidioso, sbagliato è giusto lasciarglielo. Questo in generale. Sia chiaro che non sto parlando del solo marito dell'amica Lale75.


se io, come sono, sono una rompicoglioni e il mio ganzo mi lascia esserlo vado avanti in eterno.
se invece mi spacca ogni volta che lo sono stai tranquillo che con lui non mi permetto più di esserlo.
con gli altri magari , ma non con lui


----------



## Old matilde (27 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non concordo: se un uomo è egoista è e lo sarà sempre. Il fatto di permetterglielo non è nient'altro che non fargli cambiare il suo 'io'. Se non glie lo permetti, cambi il suo 'io': per quanto? A poco a poco tornerà ad essere quel che è. *E anche se è un 'io' fastidioso, sbagliato è giusto lasciarglielo*. Questo in generale. Sia chiaro che non sto parlando del solo marito dell'amica Lale75.


sono tristemente d'accordo, chi nasce così non può che vivere così.. è il suo modo! Ci si può creare una corazza.. chiamiamola il proprio spazio, vivendo insieme, rafforzandosi e non lasciando che questo difetto arraffi tutto quello che c'è fino a non avere più nulla da dare.
Sono caratteri che quando perdono il pilastri della loro vita un po si moderano, ma in funzione della riconquista.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se io, come sono, sono una rompicoglioni e il mio ganzo mi lascia esserlo vado avanti in eterno.
> se invece mi spacca ogni volta che lo sono stai tranquillo che con lui non mi permetto più di esserlo.
> con gli altri magari , ma non con lui


Sei d'ammirare, ma non condivido il cambiare il proprio 'io' e non condivido il cambiare l'io' degli altri. Tu, magari non fatichi e va bene così...però stai facendo l'esempio d'essere solo scassamarroni...ma ci sono delle cose che, se le cambi:
A) Avrai al tuo fianco una persona 'falsa' perchè non è così di natura
B) Sapendo questo, non so se in realtà questo cambiamento ti garberà


----------



## Old matilde (27 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sei d'ammirare, ma non condivido il cambiare il proprio 'io' e non condivido il cambiare l'io' degli altri. Tu, magari non fatichi e va bene così...però stai facendo l'esempio d'essere solo scassamarroni...ma ci sono delle cose che, se le cambi:
> A) Avrai al tuo fianco una persona 'falsa' perchè non è così di natura
> B) Sapendo questo, non so se in realtà questo cambiamento ti garberà


capisco Bru, ma si parla di rompicoglioni moderati e comunque un pò si cambia smussando gli angoli, l'egoiso è differente.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ...che mi sono resa conto di non essere più felice. Non di non amare mio marito, questo no, ma che la sua infelicità ha trascinato a fondo anche me...e non riesco più a far finta di nulla. In questi ultimi mesi le cose sono peggiorate, *ho somatizzato: la gastrite, l'insonnia, la perdita di peso, i pianti senza ragione; lui mi guardava e non batteva ciglio. Per lui è normale, in un matrimonio, che ciò che travolge uno debba necessariamente travolgere anche l'altro.*
> Ho cercato di fargli capire, gli ho detto che sono infelice ma lui non si sente responsabile...poi, ieri sera e stamattina, l'epilogo. Metto un pò di cose in una borsa e, stavolta, *non mi arrendo davanti ai suoi abbracci, allo sguardo triste che, però, mi spezza il cuore.*
> Ha detto cose, ieri sera, che non mi aveva mai detto in dieci anni assieme ma, non so spiegare...ho paura di tornare indietro. Vorrei che potessimo prenderci un momento per riordinare le idee ma mi rendo conto che difficilmente mi verrà concesso di tornare...mi sento svuotata...


 
Unica cosa da fare per salvarti da lui.
Stà su, convinciti che era l'unica cosa che ti restava da fare...per te e per lui. Difficilissimo, ma ci sei riuscita.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

lale credo tu sia una donna molto coraggiosa.
Ti apprezzo moltissimo.
Un bacio!!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato perchè mi sono resa conto che in questi anni sono stata solo "la moglie e la fidanzata di...", che mi sono messa in secondo piano accettando le briciole, del suo tempo e del suo affetto. Pensavo che fosse solo la mia mania di drammatizzare finchè non ho capito che la mia famiglia mi compativa e che sono preoccupati per me..allora ho capito che mi sono annullata cercando di rendere felice quest'uomo e mi sono dimenticata di me...gliel'ho detto ma dopo tanti anni è difficile far capire a qualcuno che tutto il rapporto è basato su equilibri sbagliati.
> *Quando gli ho detto che ero infelice ed ho pianto davanti a lui mi ha guardato sorridendo dicendomi che sono un'illusa a sperare che la nostra vita possa essere diversa da così.*..ed ho capito che l'unico modo per salvarmi è cercare di essere felice da sola.
> Cosa voglio da lui non lo so, non so neppure cosa volere per me in questo momento....


Scusa ma mi vien da pensare che tu gli abbia tolto le castagne dal fuoco, andando nella direzione che in fondo desiderava... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora però basta farti condizionare dai suoi umori...basta sentirlo e chiedere a lui...limitati a comunicargli cosa decidi e dove vai, se proprio ritieni di farlo...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2009)

anche io ho grande ammirazione per lale
non vuole essere infelice e fa quello che ritiene per non esserlo.
forza lale, siamo tutti con te


----------



## Old matilde (29 Aprile 2009)

come stai?


----------



## lale75 (29 Aprile 2009)

Allora, vi faccio un breve riassunto di quello che è successo. L'altra sera l'ho passata fuori casa poi ieri sono tornata aprendermi dei vestiti e lui era lì, piangeva (incredibile per lui) mi ha detto di essersi reso conto di aver rovinato tutto, di essere un egoista e mi ha chiesto un'ultima possibilità. La sua ultima possibilità è cambiare radicalmente e le mie condizioni non sono negoziabili, come gli ho detto: non si tratta solo del suo pessimismo cosmico, della sua infelicità costante, si tratta di ogni cosa, che gli ho dettagliatamente elencato, e che non accetterò mai più, neppure una volta. Alla prima caxxata non darò alcuna spiegazione, non vorrò alcuna spiegazione, ci rivedremo davanti al giudice per la separazione. 
Sono consapevole del fatto che il cambiamento che gli ho chiesto è titanico e, probabilmente, irrealizzabile, ma per la prima volta in tanti anni oggi non mi sento succube, non mi sento rassegnata nè dipendente da lui, mi sento forte e  consapevole e so che posso affrontare la fine del mio matrimonio e oggi, finalmente, lo sa anche lui.
So che per molti di voi questo rappresenta l'ennesima marcia indietro...forse lo è, forse ho sbagliato ma queste ultime giornate hanno segnato la fine di qualcosa e, forse, l'inizio di qualcosa di nuovo...


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

lale, sicuramente sai tu cosa è meglio.
probabilmente tuo marito si è accorto che stavolta fai sul serio.
per il resto come la penso lo sai.
l'importante è che tu torni a essere felice


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora, vi faccio un breve riassunto di quello che è successo. L'altra sera l'ho passata fuori casa poi ieri sono tornata aprendermi dei vestiti e lui era lì, piangeva (incredibile per lui) mi ha detto di essersi reso conto di aver rovinato tutto, di essere un egoista e mi ha chiesto un'ultima possibilità. La sua ultima possibilità è cambiare radicalmente e le mie condizioni non sono negoziabili, come gli ho detto: non si tratta solo del suo pessimismo cosmico, della sua infelicità costante, si tratta di ogni cosa, che gli ho dettagliatamente elencato, e che non accetterò mai più, neppure una volta. Alla prima caxxata non darò alcuna spiegazione, non vorrò alcuna spiegazione, ci rivedremo davanti al giudice per la separazione.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che il cambiamento che gli ho chiesto è titanico e, probabilmente, irrealizzabile, ma per la prima volta in tanti anni oggi non mi sento succube, non mi sento rassegnata nè dipendente da lui, mi sento forte e consapevole e so che posso affrontare la fine del mio matrimonio e oggi, finalmente, lo sa anche lui.
> So che per molti di voi questo rappresenta l'ennesima marcia indietro...forse lo è, forse ho sbagliato ma queste ultime giornate hanno segnato la fine di qualcosa e, forse, l'inizio di qualcosa di nuovo...


Hai fatto benissimo ad elencargli le cose che ti fan sentire moribondo il vostro rapporto, però sinceramente non avrei ceduto immediatamente a tornare a casa...l'avrei lasciato a riflettere ancora un pò su cosa significa non averti più vicina, senza dar immediato riscontro alle sue lacrime permettimi un pò coccodrillesche (dov'è finito il sorriso di quando gli hai detto che te ne andavi e tutta la sua pesudo sicurezza?:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...

Anche se capisco benissimo che non sarebbe stato facile...


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora, vi faccio un breve riassunto di quello che è successo. L'altra sera l'ho passata fuori casa poi ieri sono tornata aprendermi dei vestiti e lui era lì, piangeva (incredibile per lui) mi ha detto di essersi reso conto di aver rovinato tutto, di essere un egoista e mi ha chiesto un'ultima possibilità. La sua ultima possibilità è cambiare radicalmente e le mie condizioni non sono negoziabili, come gli ho detto: non si tratta solo del suo pessimismo cosmico, della sua infelicità costante, si tratta di ogni cosa, che gli ho dettagliatamente elencato, e che non accetterò mai più, neppure una volta. Alla prima caxxata non darò alcuna spiegazione, non vorrò alcuna spiegazione, ci rivedremo davanti al giudice per la separazione.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che il cambiamento che gli ho chiesto è titanico e, probabilmente, irrealizzabile, ma per la prima volta in tanti anni oggi non mi sento succube, non mi sento rassegnata nè dipendente da lui, mi sento forte e  consapevole e so che posso affrontare la fine del mio matrimonio e oggi, finalmente, lo sa anche lui.
> So che per molti di voi questo rappresenta l'ennesima marcia indietro...forse lo è, forse ho sbagliato ma queste ultime giornate hanno segnato la fine di qualcosa e, forse, l'inizio di qualcosa di nuovo...



...nessuna marcia indietro...


adesso stà a te mantenere la continuità di atteggiamento a questi titoli...stà a te farti seguire...


----------



## Old matilde (29 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora, vi faccio un breve riassunto di quello che è successo. L'altra sera l'ho passata fuori casa poi ieri sono tornata aprendermi dei vestiti e lui era lì, piangeva (incredibile per lui) mi ha detto di essersi reso conto di aver rovinato tutto, di essere un egoista e mi ha chiesto un'ultima possibilità. La sua ultima possibilità è cambiare radicalmente e le mie condizioni non sono negoziabili, come gli ho detto: non si tratta solo del suo pessimismo cosmico, della sua infelicità costante, si tratta di ogni cosa, che gli ho dettagliatamente elencato, e che non accetterò mai più, neppure una volta. Alla prima caxxata non darò alcuna spiegazione, non vorrò alcuna spiegazione, ci rivedremo davanti al giudice per la separazione.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che il cambiamento che gli ho chiesto è titanico e, probabilmente, irrealizzabile, *ma per la prima volta in tanti anni oggi non mi sento succube, non mi sento rassegnata nè dipendente da lui, mi sento forte e  consapevole e so che posso affrontare la fine del mio matrimonio e oggi*, finalmente, lo sa anche lui.
> So che per molti di voi questo rappresenta l'ennesima marcia indietro...forse lo è, forse ho sbagliato ma queste ultime giornate hanno segnato la fine di qualcosa e, forse, l'inizio di qualcosa di nuovo...


l'importante è quello che ho sottolineato, la forza e la consapevolezza.
Resta allerta, non permettergli di ritornare com'era nemmeno per una volta sola, nemmeno fra un pò di mesi o dieci anni, non lo giustificare negli scivoloni... sarà dura. Fissa nella memoria come ti senti oggi, come un marchio a fuoco.

ps: vai subito a comprarti un paio di tacchi 12 rosso


----------



## lale75 (29 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> l'importante è quello che ho sottolineato, la forza e la consapevolezza.
> Resta allerta, non permettergli di ritornare com'era nemmeno per una volta sola, nemmeno fra un pò di mesi o dieci anni, non lo giustificare negli scivoloni... sarà dura. Fissa nella memoria come ti senti oggi, come un marchio a fuoco.
> 
> ps: vai subito a comprarti un paio di tacchi 12 rosso


Oggi, infatti, tacchi alti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non posso dire di sentirmi "in salvo", anzi, mi rendo conto che da qui in poi la strada sarà in salita. Sento, solo, che per la prima volta ho detto ciò che dovevo senza timore della sua reazione, sapendo che lo stavo facendo soffrire, vedendolo soffrire e, nonostante tutto, senza rimangiarmi una sola parola. Gli ho detto che questi primi anni di matrimonio sono stati un fallimento e che non passerò alla stessa maniera neppure un altro giorno...so che, appena svanirà il dolore di avermi vista andar via, probabilmente ritornerà com'era ma se prima gli ho sempre dato l'illusione di potermi trattenere nonostante tutto, so che ora ha ben chiaro che "nonostante tutto" non esite più


----------



## Old matilde (29 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oggi, infatti, tacchi alti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brava, i tacchi fanno bene allo spirito... lo elevano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





hai chiara la situazione, del sottolineato sei tu che lo devi ricordare, ricorda la fatica per arrivare a questa decisione, il dolore.. ricorda tutto per non lasciare che lui se ne dimentichi! se con il passare del tempo non si rispettano più le promesse di oggi sappi che sarà ancora più difficile e doloroso, con l'autostima a zero e l'amaro del fallimento, e non potrai fare altro che chiudere definitivamente.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Aprile 2009)

Bè almeno per una volta ha avuto un vero dolore, quello di averti persa.
Gli hai dato l'iltima possibilità. Stà a lui giocarsela bene...dai magari è la volta buona!!


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora, vi faccio un breve riassunto di quello che è successo. L'altra sera l'ho passata fuori casa poi ieri sono tornata aprendermi dei vestiti e lui era lì, piangeva (incredibile per lui) mi ha detto di essersi reso conto di aver rovinato tutto, di essere un egoista e mi ha chiesto un'ultima possibilità. La sua ultima possibilità è cambiare radicalmente e le mie condizioni non sono negoziabili, come gli ho detto: non si tratta solo del suo pessimismo cosmico, della sua infelicità costante, si tratta di ogni cosa, che gli ho dettagliatamente elencato, e che non accetterò mai più, neppure una volta. Alla prima caxxata non darò alcuna spiegazione, non vorrò alcuna spiegazione, ci rivedremo davanti al giudice per la separazione.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che il cambiamento che gli ho chiesto è titanico e, probabilmente, irrealizzabile, ma per la prima volta in tanti anni oggi non mi sento succube, non mi sento rassegnata nè dipendente da lui, mi sento forte e  consapevole e so che posso affrontare la fine del mio matrimonio e oggi, finalmente, lo sa anche lui.
> So che per molti di voi questo rappresenta l'ennesima marcia indietro...forse lo è, forse ho sbagliato ma queste ultime giornate hanno segnato la fine di qualcosa e, forse, l'inizio di qualcosa di nuovo...



Secondo me è una delle migliori e più importanti decisioni della tua vita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un matrimonio merita di avere perlomeno 490 possibilità.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora, vi faccio un breve riassunto di quello che è successo. L'altra sera l'ho passata fuori casa poi ieri sono tornata aprendermi dei vestiti e lui era lì, piangeva (incredibile per lui) mi ha detto di essersi reso conto di aver rovinato tutto, di essere un egoista e mi ha chiesto un'ultima possibilità. La sua ultima possibilità è cambiare radicalmente e le mie condizioni non sono negoziabili, come gli ho detto: non si tratta solo del suo pessimismo cosmico, della sua infelicità costante, si tratta di ogni cosa, che gli ho dettagliatamente elencato, e che non accetterò mai più, neppure una volta. Alla prima caxxata non darò alcuna spiegazione, non vorrò alcuna spiegazione, ci rivedremo davanti al giudice per la separazione.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che il cambiamento che gli ho chiesto è titanico e, probabilmente, irrealizzabile, ma per la prima volta in tanti anni oggi non mi sento succube, non mi sento rassegnata nè dipendente da lui, mi sento forte e consapevole e so che posso affrontare la fine del mio matrimonio e oggi, finalmente, lo sa anche lui.
> So che per molti di voi questo rappresenta l'ennesima marcia indietro...forse lo è, forse ho sbagliato ma queste ultime giornate hanno segnato la fine di qualcosa e, forse, l'inizio di qualcosa di nuovo...


 lale se hai sentito di fare così, hai fatto bene.
un'occasione per lui, ma anche per te, per poter dire di averci provato.
Purtroppo  le persone non cambiano, ma noi siamo qui.
Un abbraccio!!


----------



## Old Becco (29 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato a piccoli pezzi un pò ovunque, in realtà...marito depresso che non vuole farsi aiutare credo sia il riassunto più calzante. Lui è infelice ed ha reso infelice anche me anzi, peggio, ha preteso la mia infelicità come dovere coniugale....


 -----------------------

Brava Lale, questa notte che come tante si preannuncia insonne, penserò un poco anche a te e ti farò coraggio con i miei pensieri anche se non so nemmeno chi sei . 
Un uomo come quello non lo dovevi lasciare, lo dovevi avvelenare!
Becco


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2009)

*Masssèèèè*



giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me è una delle migliori e più importanti decisioni della tua vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma anche qualcuna meno....


----------



## Old matilde (30 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me è una delle migliori e più importanti decisioni della tua vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me 2 possibilità sono già tante, 
errare è umano.. perseverare è diabolico


----------



## lale75 (30 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me è una delle migliori e più importanti decisioni della tua vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lo pensavo anch'io, sai. Poi mi sono accorta che le possibilità che gli avevo dato negli anni, ben più di "qualche", erano servite solo a mettermi sempre più nella condizione di "subire" e a dare a lui sempre più potere su di me...lui sapeva che sarei sempre rimasta perchè, nonostante i pianti e le minacce alla fine io* ero* sempre rimasta lì. Ora si è accorto di non essere più indispensabile, si è reso conto che il "ma dove vuoi andare" non ha più senso...
E' vero: un matrimonio, una relazione, comunque, merita molte possibilità, ma ad un certo punto uno deve capire qual'è il limite oltre il quale non è più disposto a sopportare.
Vi ringrazio tutti, comunque, davvero. Siete stati meravigliosi, indispensabili.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anch'io, sai. Poi mi sono accorta che le possibilità che gli avevo dato negli anni, ben più di "qualche", erano servite solo a mettermi sempre più nella condizione di "subire" e a dare a lui sempre più potere su di me...*lui sapeva che sarei sempre rimasta perchè, nonostante i pianti e le minacce alla fine io ero sempre rimasta lì.* Ora si è accorto di non essere più indispensabile, si è reso conto che il "ma dove vuoi andare" non ha più senso...
> E' vero: un matrimonio, una relazione, comunque, merita molte possibilità, ma ad un certo punto uno deve capire qual'è il limite oltre il quale non è più disposto a sopportare.
> Vi ringrazio tutti, comunque, davvero. Siete stati meravigliosi, indispensabili.


* AMARAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!*


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora, vi faccio un breve riassunto di quello che è successo. L'altra sera l'ho passata fuori casa poi ieri sono tornata aprendermi dei vestiti e lui era lì, piangeva (incredibile per lui) mi ha detto di essersi reso conto di aver rovinato tutto, di essere un egoista e mi ha chiesto un'ultima possibilità. La sua ultima possibilità è cambiare radicalmente e le mie condizioni non sono negoziabili, come gli ho detto: non si tratta solo del suo pessimismo cosmico, della sua infelicità costante, si tratta di ogni cosa, che gli ho dettagliatamente elencato, e che non accetterò mai più, neppure una volta. Alla prima caxxata non darò alcuna spiegazione, non vorrò alcuna spiegazione, ci rivedremo davanti al giudice per la separazione.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che il cambiamento che gli ho chiesto è titanico e, probabilmente, irrealizzabile, ma per la prima volta in tanti anni oggi non mi sento succube, non mi sento rassegnata nè dipendente da lui, mi sento forte e consapevole e so che posso affrontare la fine del mio matrimonio e oggi, finalmente, lo sa anche lui.
> So che per molti di voi questo rappresenta l'ennesima marcia indietro...forse lo è, forse ho sbagliato ma queste ultime giornate hanno segnato la fine di qualcosa e, forse, l'inizio di qualcosa di nuovo...


ti faccio i miei complimenti. stai dimostrando una forza ed una determinazione degna di grandissimo rispetto. Ti auguro di essere felice con o senza di lui. Spero che la tua vita torni nelle TUE mani


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Lale non ho capito tu ora vivi fuori casa?


----------



## lale75 (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale non ho capito tu ora vivi fuori casa?


 
No, ho deciso di dargli l'ultima possibilità che mi ha chiesto quindi necessariamente dovevo tornare. Finora lo avevo sempre e solo minacciato di andarmene e, per questo, lui pensava che non lo avrei fatto mai davvero. Dopo che si è trovato a casa da solo, nel letto vuoto, ha capito che posso vivere senza di lui...fino a quel momento entrambi pensavamo che non fosse possibile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, ho deciso di dargli l'ultima possibilità che mi ha chiesto quindi necessariamente dovevo tornare. Finora lo avevo sempre e solo minacciato di andarmene e, per questo, lui pensava che non lo avrei fatto mai davvero. Dopo che si è trovato a casa da solo, nel letto vuoto, ha capito che posso vivere senza di lui...fino a quel momento entrambi pensavamo che non fosse possibile


Io credo che tu abbia voluto dare un'altra possibilità a te, più che a lui.
Temo che lui non possa diventare un altro con uno sforzo di volontà.
Ma se è quello che credi di dovergli e doverti ...hai fatto bene.
Evita l'accanimento terapeutico.


----------



## lale75 (2 Maggio 2009)

La tregua è durata la bellezza di 48 ore, poi, l'altra sera è partito all'attacco: riconosce le sue responsabilità, certo, "MA" lui è comunque convinto che la mia fuga sia dovuta al fatto che non lo amo più, che nella sua situazione (lavorativa) ha diritto ad essere così com'è, che l'ho fatto soffrire come un cane perchè per lui non era la prima volta che succedevae che ha scoperto che sono *cattiva*...Mi è venuto un nodo alla gola, la sensazione terrificante di essermi di nuovo consegnata a lui dopo che avevo, per una volta, trovato il coraggio di dire basta. Non che non ci siano stati, in questi pochi giorni, i gesti d'affetto, gli abbracci (i baci quelli no, ormai non fanno più parte della nostra storia), ma mi rendo conto che i suoi abbracci non mi scaldano più, mi mettono addosso un senso di inquietudine; dopo quello che ha detto l'altra sera, dopo che di nuovo, come sempre, mi ha messo nella posizione di dovermi giustificare, di essere colpevole..
So che alcuni staranno pensando "te l'avevo detto" ed avete ragione...mi sono richiusa da sola nalla gabbia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La tregua è durata la bellezza di 48 ore, poi, l'altra sera è partito all'attacco: riconosce le sue responsabilità, certo, "MA" lui è comunque convinto che la mia fuga sia dovuta al fatto che non lo amo più, che nella sua situazione (lavorativa) ha diritto ad essere così com'è, che l'ho fatto soffrire come un cane perchè per lui non era la prima volta che succedevae che ha scoperto che sono *cattiva*...Mi è venuto un nodo alla gola, la sensazione terrificante di essermi di nuovo consegnata a lui dopo che avevo, per una volta, trovato il coraggio di dire basta. Non che non ci siano stati, in questi pochi giorni, i gesti d'affetto, gli abbracci (i baci quelli no, ormai non fanno più parte della nostra storia), ma mi rendo conto che i suoi abbracci non mi scaldano più, mi mettono addosso un senso di inquietudine; dopo quello che ha detto l'altra sera, dopo che di nuovo, come sempre, mi ha messo nella posizione di dovermi giustificare, di essere colpevole..
> So che alcuni staranno pensando "te l'avevo detto" ed avete ragione...mi sono richiusa da sola nalla gabbia


non ti sei richiusa nuovamente in gabbia....avevi fatto ua promessa a te stessa: mantienila.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La tregua è durata la bellezza di 48 ore, poi, l'altra sera è partito all'attacco: riconosce le sue responsabilità, certo, "MA" lui è comunque convinto che la mia fuga sia dovuta al fatto che non lo amo più, che nella sua situazione (lavorativa) ha diritto ad essere così com'è, che l'ho fatto soffrire come un cane perchè per lui non era la prima volta che succedevae che ha scoperto che sono *cattiva*...Mi è venuto un nodo alla gola, la sensazione terrificante di essermi di nuovo consegnata a lui dopo che avevo, per una volta, trovato il coraggio di dire basta. Non che non ci siano stati, in questi pochi giorni, i gesti d'affetto, gli abbracci (i baci quelli no, ormai non fanno più parte della nostra storia), ma mi rendo conto che i suoi abbracci non mi scaldano più, mi mettono addosso un senso di inquietudine; dopo quello che ha detto l'altra sera, dopo che di nuovo, come sempre, mi ha messo nella posizione di dovermi giustificare, di essere colpevole..
> So che alcuni staranno pensando "te l'avevo detto" ed avete ragione...mi sono richiusa da sola nalla gabbia



Finalmente vi state aprendo e non nascondete i risentimenti reciproci.
È quello che sente, non c'è nulla di male in esternarlo.
A me sembra un buon inizio.
Ci vuole molta pazienza, abbi fiducia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La tregua è durata la bellezza di 48 ore, poi, l'altra sera è partito all'attacco: riconosce le sue responsabilità, certo, "MA" lui è comunque convinto che la mia fuga sia dovuta al fatto che non lo amo più, che nella sua situazione (lavorativa) ha diritto ad essere così com'è, che l'ho fatto soffrire come un cane perchè per lui non era la prima volta che succedevae che ha scoperto che sono *cattiva*...Mi è venuto un nodo alla gola, la sensazione terrificante di essermi di nuovo consegnata a lui dopo che avevo, per una volta, trovato il coraggio di dire basta. Non che non ci siano stati, in questi pochi giorni, i gesti d'affetto, gli abbracci (i baci quelli no, ormai non fanno più parte della nostra storia), ma mi rendo conto che i suoi abbracci non mi scaldano più, mi mettono addosso un senso di inquietudine; dopo quello che ha detto l'altra sera, dopo che di nuovo, come sempre, mi ha messo nella posizione di dovermi giustificare, di essere colpevole..
> So che alcuni staranno pensando "te l'avevo detto" ed avete ragione...mi sono richiusa da sola nalla gabbia


LUI è così.
Che senso ha pretendere che diventi un altro?
Davvero è una cattiveria.
Ma non nel senso che sei cattiva, ma che per lui sarebbe troppo cattivo rifiutare se stesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La tregua è durata la bellezza di 48 ore, poi, l'altra sera è partito all'attacco: riconosce le sue responsabilità, certo, "MA" lui è comunque convinto che la mia fuga sia dovuta al fatto che non lo amo più, che nella sua situazione (lavorativa) ha diritto ad essere così com'è, che l'ho fatto soffrire come un cane perchè per lui non era la prima volta che succedevae che ha scoperto che sono *cattiva*...Mi è venuto un nodo alla gola, la sensazione terrificante di essermi di nuovo consegnata a lui dopo che avevo, per una volta, trovato il coraggio di dire basta. Non che non ci siano stati, in questi pochi giorni, i gesti d'affetto, gli abbracci (i baci quelli no, ormai non fanno più parte della nostra storia), ma mi rendo conto che i suoi abbracci non mi scaldano più, mi mettono addosso un senso di inquietudine; dopo quello che ha detto l'altra sera, dopo che di nuovo, come sempre, mi ha messo nella posizione di dovermi giustificare, di essere colpevole..
> So che alcuni staranno pensando "te l'avevo detto" ed avete ragione...mi sono richiusa da sola nalla gabbia


non sperare che cambi.. così è e così te lo tieni se non scappi.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Finalmente vi state aprendo e non nascondete i risentimenti reciproci.
> È quello che sente, non c'è nulla di male in esternarlo.
> A me sembra un buon inizio.
> Ci vuole molta pazienza, abbi fiducia.


buon inizio per cosa?
Giobbe, ma davvero tu pensi che la gente possa cambiare carattere?


----------



## Old amarax (2 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> * AMARAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!*


 














  ...uè...io non c'entro...qui è pieno di donne che amano troppo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 eppure lale il tentativo di scappare da lui l'ha fatto...


----------



## Old amarax (2 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La tregua è durata la bellezza di 48 ore, poi, l'altra sera è partito all'attacco: riconosce le sue responsabilità, certo, "MA" lui è comunque convinto che la mia fuga sia dovuta al fatto che non lo amo più, che nella sua situazione (lavorativa) ha diritto ad essere così com'è, che l'ho fatto soffrire come un cane perchè per lui non era la prima volta che succedevae che ha scoperto che sono *cattiva*...Mi è venuto un nodo alla gola, la sensazione terrificante di essermi di nuovo consegnata a lui dopo che avevo, per una volta, trovato il coraggio di dire basta. Non che non ci siano stati, in questi pochi giorni, i gesti d'affetto, gli abbracci (*i baci quelli no, ormai non fanno più parte della nostra storia),* ma mi rendo conto che i suoi abbracci non mi scaldano più, mi mettono addosso un senso di inquietudine; dopo quello che ha detto l'altra sera, dopo che di nuovo, come sempre, mi ha messo nella posizione di dovermi giustificare, di essere colpevole..
> So che alcuni staranno pensando "te l'avevo detto" ed avete ragione...mi sono richiusa da sola nalla gabbia


Scusa lale, lo so che sono la meno adatta a dirtelo, ma sento di doverlo fare.
Sei giovane e libera da figli.
Se lo ami...
Devi riuscire a rispondergli proprio per questo amore.
Cosa gli hai detto quando ti ha accusato di essere cattiva?

Se i suoi abbracci non ti scaldano più , e lo hai capito con il ritorno, ...credo sia da indagare la natura del sentimento che provi per lui.Questo direi anche a mia figlia nella stessa situazione. fatti forza.


----------



## lale75 (3 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Scusa lale, lo so che sono la meno adatta a dirtelo, ma sento di doverlo fare.
> Sei giovane e libera da figli.
> Se lo ami...
> Devi riuscire a rispondergli proprio per questo amore.
> ...


 
Io, davvero, non so più cosa rispondergli. Vi sembrerà incredibile ma io sono una che parla sempre, tanto, di tutto e senza problemi, sono una persona molto decisa anche sul lavoro, è difficile che rimanga a corto di parole o che non sappia tenere testa a qualcuno in una discussione...eppure con lui è diverso. Lui è sempre riuscito a mettermi in difficoltà, a tapparmi la bocca, a mettermi nella condizione di dover dare delle spiegazioni che, molto spesso, non avevo. Quando discutiamo riesce sempre a rigirare le cose in modo che, alla fine, poco ci manca che debba perfino chiedergli scusa( ele scuse lui le pretende, non mi dà tregua finchè non dico esattamente "Scusa, ho sbagliato perchè...").
Cosa gli ho detto quando mi ha accusato di essere cattiva? Che ero stata solo sincera, che lui forse avrebbe preferito una pietosa bugia o che facessi finta di nulla, come al solito.
Hai ragione io sono giovane e non ho figli quindi la decisione, per me, dovrebbe essere relativamente semplice. Lo amo ancora? Non lo so, certamente non lo amo più come prima, certamente non sarò mai più la compagna che ha avuto finora e non credo che, alla lunga, questo gli piacerebbe. Il nostro rapporto ha funzionato perchè eravamo così, perchè al centro c'era lui; diversamente non può andare avanti. 
Certo in questi giorni lui è più quieto, più disponibile e sorridente, ma quello che ha detto l'altra sera mi ha fatto capire che non cambierà nulla.
Ha ragione Persa, chiedergli di cambiare è una cattiveria e, forse, la cattiveria più grande è che io sapevo che lui non poteva cambiare ma ho deciso di dargli questa possibilità perchè volevo che lo capisse anche lui, voleva che fosse consapevole del perchè le cose fra noi sono destinate a finire...
Nel frattempo l'amica che mi aveva ospitato ha rinnovato la sua disponibilità in qualsiasi momento...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io, davvero, non so più cosa rispondergli. Vi sembrerà incredibile ma io sono una che parla sempre, tanto, di tutto e senza problemi, sono una persona molto decisa anche sul lavoro, è difficile che rimanga a corto di parole o che non sappia tenere testa a qualcuno in una discussione...eppure con lui è diverso. Lui è sempre riuscito a mettermi in difficoltà, a tapparmi la bocca, a mettermi nella condizione di dover dare delle spiegazioni che, molto spesso, non avevo. Quando discutiamo riesce sempre a rigirare le cose in modo che, alla fine, poco ci manca che debba perfino chiedergli scusa( ele scuse lui le pretende, non mi dà tregua finchè non dico esattamente "Scusa, ho sbagliato perchè...").
> Cosa gli ho detto quando mi ha accusato di essere cattiva? Che ero stata solo sincera, che lui forse avrebbe preferito una pietosa bugia o che facessi finta di nulla, come al solito.
> Hai ragione io sono giovane e non ho figli quindi la decisione, per me, dovrebbe essere relativamente semplice. Lo amo ancora? Non lo so, certamente non lo amo più come prima, certamente non sarò mai più la compagna che ha avuto finora e non credo che, alla lunga, questo gli piacerebbe. Il nostro rapporto ha funzionato perchè eravamo così, perchè al centro c'era lui; diversamente non può andare avanti.
> Certo in questi giorni lui è più quieto, più disponibile e sorridente, ma quello che ha detto l'altra sera mi ha fatto capire che non cambierà nulla.
> ...


Lale, non hai  figli ed hai la possibilità di non nasconderti dietro quella scusa patetica che è "lo faccio per loro" (e parlo in primis per me): fatti i bagagli e vattene, te ne prego....pensa a te, tu puoi metterti al centro della tua vita.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Lale, non hai  figli ed hai la possibilità di non nasconderti dietro quella scusa patetica che è "lo faccio per loro" (e parlo in primis per me): fatti i bagagli e vattene, te ne prego....pensa a te, tu puoi metterti al centro della tua vita.


quoto


----------



## lale75 (3 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Finalmente vi state aprendo e non nascondete i risentimenti reciproci.
> È quello che sente, non c'è nulla di male in esternarlo.
> A me sembra un buon inizio.
> *Ci vuole molta pazienza, abbi fiducia.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questo è ciò che mi dice mia madre, che fino a ieri mi rinfacciava di esseremi annientata in nome di questo rapporto, di non riconoscermi più, di non sopportare l'idea di vedermi sempre arrendevole anche di fronte alle pretese più assurde. Oggi, quando le dico che non posso più andare avanti così, lei mi dice "sopporta"...e, onestamente, Giobbe, non lo trovo giusto.
> O meglio, comprendo perchè lei lo dica, comprendo la sua paura all'idea che io possa lasciare mio marito, ma non capisco perchè, dopo avermi ripetuto per anni che era la persona sbagliata, ora mi chieda di restare al mio posto. Lei dice chesapevo fin dall'inizio che era così e me lo sono preso lo stesso e che il matrimonio è fatto di sopportazione....è così? Il matrimonio è sopportazione? Vuol dire che a trent'anni mi devo arrendere al fatto che pagherò la mia scelta sbagliata per tutta la vita continuando ad invidiare tutti quelli che credo più felici di me?


non importa cosa sia il matrimonio per gli altri, conta cosa sia per te .. e se per te questo è ancora un matrimonio come tu lo intendi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Finalmente vi state aprendo e non nascondete i risentimenti reciproci.
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questo è ciò che mi dice mia madre, che fino a ieri mi rinfacciava di esseremi annientata in nome di questo rapporto, di non riconoscermi più, di non sopportare l'idea di vedermi sempre arrendevole anche di fronte alle pretese più assurde. Oggi, quando le dico che non posso più andare avanti così, lei mi dice "sopporta"...e, onestamente, Giobbe, non lo trovo giusto.
> O meglio, comprendo perchè lei lo dica, comprendo la sua paura all'idea che io possa lasciare mio marito, ma non capisco perchè, dopo avermi ripetuto per anni che era la persona sbagliata, ora mi chieda di restare al mio posto. Lei dice chesapevo fin dall'inizio che era così e me lo sono preso lo stesso e che il matrimonio è fatto di sopportazione....è così? Il matrimonio è sopportazione? Vuol dire che a trent'anni mi devo arrendere al fatto che pagherò la mia scelta sbagliata per tutta la vita continuando ad invidiare tutti quelli che credo più felici di me?


lale, mi dispiace tanto.

Penso che tua madre ti esortasse a esprimere te stessa _prima_ che la strada tra te e tuo marito si biforcasse così tanto: ora è più difficile, se non impossibile, una ricongiunzione. Ma lei credo ti stia suggerendo di fare un ultimo tentativo serio prima di mollare tutto.
Sopportare e basta non è una soluzione praticabile però. Secondo me dovete vedere se tutti e due siete disposti a sopportare e magari sacrificare qualcosa di sè nel tempo che servirà a costruire una rinnovata unione, con un più giusto equilibrio tra voi (ma qui non ce la fate da soli, dovete trovare un aiuto esterno). Diversamente, se la sopportazione e il sacrificio di sè deve venire ancora esclusivamente da te, perchè lui ritiene che gli sforzi che fa sono già arrivati ad un limite invalicabile, allora direi che anche tu hai diritto ad avere un tuo limite invalicabile ed hai tutto il diritto di essere felice altrove.
Inoltre penso che tuo marito dovrebbe essere aiutato un po' con il riconoscimento delle emozioni proprie e altrui, perchè arrivare a dire che sei "cattiva" mi sembra un po' un parlare non sapendo cosa si dice.. infatti non credo neanche che tu ti possa essere offesa.. penso che ti abbia sorpreso, più che risuonarti dentro.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Maggio 2009)

lale, mi spiace, ma non penso che la situazione sia recuperabile.
troppo dolore e troppo rancore, da entrambe le parti.
nessuno dei due perdona all'altro di essere com'è... che posso dirti?
forse è il caso di mantenere il tuo proposito iniziale....


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Maggio 2009)

Secondo me i problemi di coppia di Lale sono abbastanza comuni, riguardano praticamente tutte le coppie.
Non sono facili da risolvere, ma sono comuni.
Marito e moglie si amano solo che hanno linguaggi dell'amore differenti (Gary Chapman – I 5 linguaggi dell'amore). Il marito dimostra il suo amore con gesti di servizio (impegnandosi nel lavoro per garantire una tranquillità economica alla famiglia) mentre il linguaggio di  Lale è quello delle manifestazioni di affettuosità (baci, abbracci e carezze). Parlano due linguaggi diversi e per questo non si capiscono.
Dovrebbero intraprendere un lungo cammino insieme.
Questo è il momento giusto per cominciarlo perché quando Lale è andata via di casa ha finalmente aperto gli occhi al marito che ha capito la gravità della situazione.
Ci vorranno anni, ma il marito può veramente cambiare e diventare una persona migliore.
Il matrimonio è un cammino di sacrificio: i due rinunciano a loro stessi per un bene maggiore, quello della famiglia. Se ci fossero figli le cose sarebbero più facili da capire.
Capisco anche il marito che dà della “cattiva” a Lale: lui credeva che l'amore di Lale fosse incondizionato, come quello della madre per un figlio ed ha scoperto che non è così. Adesso ha scoperto che Lale può arrivare a mettere in conto una separazione definitiva.
Non credo che una separazione definitiva farebbe bene a Lale: non si scappa dai problemi perché poi si ripresentano. La vita serve per imparare ad accettare gli altri con i loro difetti, per imparare a “vivere insieme”. Credo che gli stessi problemi, con aspetti diversi, si presenteranno anche nella prossima eventuale unione. Tanto vale cercare di “aggiustare” questo matrimonio.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me i problemi di coppia di Lale sono abbastanza comuni, riguardano praticamente tutte le coppie.
> Non sono facili da risolvere, ma sono comuni.
> Marito e moglie si amano solo che hanno linguaggi dell'amore differenti (Gary Chapman – I 5 linguaggi dell'amore). Il marito dimostra il suo amore con gesti di servizio (impegnandosi nel lavoro per garantire una tranquillità economica alla famiglia) mentre il linguaggio di Lale è quello delle manifestazioni di affettuosità (baci, abbracci e carezze). Parlano due linguaggi diversi e per questo non si capiscono.
> Dovrebbero intraprendere un lungo cammino insieme.
> ...


Dissento nel caso di lale su praticamente tutto quello che hai scritto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lui è un egoista che, tra l'altro, si crogiola nella propria "depressione" facendosene scudo proprio verso la persona che lotta da anni per tirarlo fuori da essa.
E questo si può chiamare in un unico modo: vigliaccheria, incapacità di aprirsi realmente all'altro, di uscire dal proprio egoistico IO per accogliere l'altro.
Giobbe, in quella frase, in quel sei cattiva, è raccolto tutto il suo sbattersene di quello che Lale ha dovuto passare per allontanarsi da lui e dal loro matrimonio, tutta la sua incapacità o meglio non volontà di capirla e realmente ascoltare le sue esigenze, ma di essere talmente compreso nelle proprie da non poter dar ascolto a nessuno. E tanto meno a Lale, perchè nella sua disponibilità a riavvicinarsi, a riprovarci, continua a vedere solo un sostegno ai suoi problemi.

Lale non è e non deve essere il suo medico, la sua crocerossina, la sua balia! 
Se continua a rivestire questi ruoli, come può ricoprire un ruolo adulto e consapevole di moglie? E, soprattutto, quanto potrà privarsi ancora della propria felicità per chi non ricambia neanche con un bacio le sue attenzioni?

No dico: neanche un bacio! 
Un gesto che due persone che anche solo se hanno un minimo di attrazione han voglia di scambiarsi, che trovano istintivo fare...due che dovrebbero aver la gioia, si la GIOIA di vivere insieme, di avere un futuro insieme...neanche più riescono a scambiarsi?

Quanto al ritrovarsi gli stessi problemi eventualmente con altri...stai scherzando vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









E' proprio ritrovandosi, riconsiderando se stessa, amandosi di più, rimettendo se stessa al centro della sua vita, che Lale potrà evitare in futuro di ripetere lo stesso errore, ovvero di annullarsi per qualcuno che non ha la minima idea di ciò e di chi lei realmente è e di cosa lei ha bisogno per non sentirsi sola ed inutile all'interno di una coppia...che è ciò che lei oggi sta vivendo sulla sua pelle e che lui, poverino, sente solo come offesa verso se stesso.


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dissento nel caso di lale su praticamente tutto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io non vedo la situazione tanto brutta come la vedi tu.
Il marito di Lale è un buon uomo: lavoratore, pacifico, fedele, senza vizi gravi.
Ha avuto i suoi traumi, come tutti. Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere un cammino per curare queste ferite.
Il fatto che non si baciano è un sintomo. Forse lui in qualche momento del matrimonio ha perso la stima per Lale. È una cosa triste, ma credo sia molto comune. Non è grave perché è reversibile: ci vuole dialogo, bisogna aprirsi ed esporre i propri sentimenti all'altro.
Noi qui sentiamo solo la versione di Lale, non sappiamo quali difetti della moglie lui ritenga “fastidiosi” (non tanto gravi comunque da giustificare una separazione definitiva).
Più che egoista lui mi sembra “arrogante”. Era convinto di aver assolutamente ragione e continuava per la sua strada, senza dare ascolto alle lamentele di Lale.
Ma credo che adesso, con la separazione, tutta la sua sicurezza abbia preso una “bella botta”. Sicuramente si è dato una calmata.
Non ho mai visto i miei genitori baciarsi (se non quasi per scherzo, agli anniversari di matrimonio). Secondo me non si baciavano molto nemmeno quando erano soli, ma questo non vuol dire che non si volessero bene. Per loro amarsi significava soprattutto aiutarsi reciprocamente.
Io sposandomi ho dovuto lasciare il mio mondo di celibe, ma non è per questo che mi sento  annullato. Ho cambiato città, amici, lavoro: tutto. Sinceramente non ero un cazzo, non mi pare di aver perso niente. La vita è così: ti impone dei cambiamenti e cerchi adattarti meglio che puoi.
Non è che voglio portar sfiga dicendo che Lale incontrerà gli stessi problemi in una prossima eventuale unione.
Volevo dire che il matrimonio è una “scuola” dove si impara ad accettare l'altro così com'è, con i suoi difetti. Se lei non impara questa cosa in questo matrimonio, è probabile che i problemi si ripetano in un'altra eventuale unione.
Il prossimo uomo di Lale può darsi che sarà affettuosissimo e che la porterà sul palmo della mano. Ma invece che arrogante e depresso, potrebbe essere per esempio gelosissimo oppure potrebbe essere un alcolizzato. Qualche difetto ce l'avrà sicuramente, nessuno è perfetto. Non è che può provarli e buttarli via tutti perché non sono perfetti. L'ho spiegato male, non so se mi sono capito...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi è chiaro che esistono difetti gravissimi (violenza, tradimento, mancanza di rispetto ecc.) che non possono essere tollerati e che esigono la separazione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dissento nel caso di lale su praticamente tutto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Old amarax (4 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io, davvero, non so più cosa rispondergli. Vi sembrerà incredibile ma io sono una che parla sempre, tanto, di tutto e senza problemi, sono una persona molto decisa anche sul lavoro, è difficile che rimanga a corto di parole o che non sappia tenere testa a qualcuno in una discussione...eppure con lui è diverso. Lui è sempre riuscito a mettermi in difficoltà, a tapparmi la bocca, a mettermi nella condizione di dover dare delle spiegazioni che, molto spesso, non avevo. Quando discutiamo riesce sempre a rigirare le cose in modo che, alla fine, poco ci manca che debba perfino chiedergli scusa( ele scuse lui le pretende, non mi dà tregua finchè non dico esattamente "Scusa, ho sbagliato perchè...").
> Cosa gli ho detto quando mi ha accusato di essere cattiva? Che ero stata solo sincera, che lui forse avrebbe preferito una pietosa bugia o che facessi finta di nulla, come al solito.
> Hai ragione io sono giovane e non ho figli quindi la decisione, per me, dovrebbe essere relativamente semplice. *Lo amo ancora? Non lo so, certamente non lo amo più come prima, certamente non sarò mai più la compagna che ha avuto finora e non credo che, alla lunga, questo gli piacerebbe.* Il nostro rapporto ha funzionato perchè eravamo così, perchè al centro c'era lui; diversamente non può andare avanti.
> Certo in questi giorni lui è più quieto, più disponibile e sorridente, ma quello che ha detto l'altra sera mi ha fatto capire che non cambierà nulla.
> ...


 
Per te che ami tanto e così profondamente, è un'ammissione indiretta di volergli solo bene. Non lo ami più . Giustamente delusa da lui. Se a lui piacerebbe o meno essere amato così non ti deve interessare. Sei tu quella delusa , quella ferita.
Lascialo perdere.
Rifai la valigia  e scappa.


----------



## Old matilde (4 Maggio 2009)

mi dispiace  

	
	
		
		
	


	





rifai le valige subito, ma lascia aperta la porta del dialogo


----------



## Old matilde (4 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dissento nel caso di lale su praticamente tutto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi ci faccio un tatuaggio


----------



## lale75 (4 Maggio 2009)

Sì, avete perfettamente ragione, la verità, triste, ahimè, è che io quest'uomo non lo amo più. Non è stata la crisi passeggera di qualche mese, è stato un lungo logorio compiuto nell'arco di dieci anni che mi ha lasciato sfibrata, senza più nulla da dare, vuota.
Lui pretenderebbe che tutto andasse avanti come prima, io del prima ho paura...


----------



## lale75 (4 Maggio 2009)

Sì, avete perfettamente ragione, la verità, triste, ahimè, è che io quest'uomo non lo amo più. Non è stata la crisi passeggera di qualche mese, è stato un lungo logorio compiuto nell'arco di dieci anni che mi ha lasciato sfibrata, senza più nulla da dare, vuota.
Lui pretenderebbe che tutto andasse avanti come prima, io del prima ho paura...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, avete perfettamente ragione, la verità, triste, ahimè, è che io quest'uomo non lo amo più. Non è stata la crisi passeggera di qualche mese, *è stato un lungo logorio compiuto nell'arco di dieci anni* che mi ha lasciato sfibrata, senza più nulla da dare, vuota.
> Lui pretenderebbe che tutto andasse avanti come prima, io del prima ho paura...


 non ti sentire in colpa per questo


----------



## lale75 (4 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ti sentire in colpa per questo


 
Ma è stata colpa mia! Alla fine sono io che ho mentito a quest'uomo, a lui e a me stessa, perchè nel tentativo di renderlo felice sono stata una persona diversa da quella che sono realmente. Avrei dovuto immaginare che non sarei riuscita a reggere la recita all'infinito che, alla fine, sarei esplosa. Lui avrà certo le sue colpe ma anch'io ho le mie. E' naturale che ora lui si senta disorientato davanti alla mia inquietudine se fino a ieri non ho mai dato nessun segnale, limitandomi ad ingoiare bocconi amari, a piangere, a minacciare ma senza mai fare nulla di concreto per fargli capire che mi stava esasperando...è colpa mia, è anche colpa mia...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma è stata colpa mia! Alla fine sono io che ho mentito a quest'uomo, a lui e a me stessa, perchè nel tentativo di renderlo felice sono stata una persona diversa da quella che sono realmente. Avrei dovuto immaginare che non sarei riuscita a reggere la recita all'infinito che, alla fine, sarei esplosa. Lui avrà certo le sue colpe ma anch'io ho le mie. E' naturale che ora lui si senta disorientato davanti alla mia inquietudine se fino a ieri non ho mai dato nessun segnale, limitandomi ad ingoiare bocconi amari, a piangere, a minacciare ma senza mai fare nulla di concreto per fargli capire che mi stava esasperando...è colpa mia, è anche colpa mia...


ma piangere e chiedere ed essere inquieta non sono segnali?
io non dico di non sentirti in colpa del tutto, perchè c'è sempre corresponsabilità, però non puoi rimanere per questa colpa!!
E' colpa tua, è colpa sua, forse non è colpa di nessuno! Siete solo... incompatibili....
Entrambi ce l'avete messa tutta, io credo, e di certo non potrai eludere dal percorso che viene alla domanda: 'perchè la mia felicità passava per il solo rendere lui felice?'


----------



## lale75 (6 Maggio 2009)

Da ieri sera continua a chiedermi in continuazione se lo amo ancora, se volgio restare con lui o se lo sto solo prendendo in giro...lo chiede con l'espressione triste, gli occhi lucidi e io tento disperatamente di non cedere. Gli ho detto che ho sofferto troppo senza che lui se ne accorgesse per poter dire, ora, che potremo ricominciare dall'inizio...anche perchè io non lo penso, in realtà. Qualcosa si è rotto fra noi...
Eppure vederlo così, l'idea che ho dedicato gli ultimi dieci anni a renderlo felice ed ora sono la causa della sua sofferenza, mi spezza il cuore...mi sento uno schifo, qualsiasi cosa io faccia sbaglio, qualsiasi decisione io prenda qualcuno sta male...


----------



## brugola (6 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Da ieri sera continua a chiedermi in continuazione se lo amo ancora, se volgio restare con lui o se lo sto solo prendendo in giro...lo chiede con l'espressione triste, gli occhi lucidi e io tento disperatamente di non cedere. Gli ho detto che ho sofferto troppo senza che lui se ne accorgesse per poter dire, ora, che potremo ricominciare dall'inizio...anche perchè io non lo penso, in realtà. Qualcosa si è rotto fra noi...
> Eppure vederlo così, l'idea che ho dedicato gli ultimi dieci anni a renderlo felice ed ora sono la causa della sua sofferenza, mi spezza il cuore...mi sento uno schifo, qualsiasi cosa io faccia sbaglio, qualsiasi decisione io prenda qualcuno sta male...


 
capisco quanto sia duro lale, ma quando ti vengono i cedimenti pensa a come sei stata infelice e che poco abbia fatto lui per impedirlo


----------



## lale75 (6 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> capisco quanto sia duro lale, ma quando ti vengono i cedimenti pensa a come sei stata infelice e che poco abbia fatto lui per impedirlo


 
Già, gliel'ho appena detto, non gli dirò che va tutto bene solo per non farlo soffrire...lui ha capito, credo, che non ho più intenzione di restare ma, naturalmente, non crede che la ragione sia lo stato di depressione in cui mi ha trascinato...ho paura, ho paura di fare l'ennesimo sbaglio, ho tutti contro, tutti quelli che fino a ieri mi ripetevano che lui non era l'uomoper me oggi mi rimproverano di essermene andata, di avere un pessimo carattere, di non saper sopportare come sarebbe mio dovere...


----------



## Old Angel (6 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Da ieri sera continua a chiedermi in continuazione se lo amo ancora, se volgio restare con lui o se lo sto solo prendendo in giro...lo chiede con l'espressione triste, gli occhi lucidi e io tento disperatamente di non cedere. Gli ho detto che ho sofferto troppo senza che lui se ne accorgesse per poter dire, ora, che potremo ricominciare dall'inizio...anche perchè io non lo penso, in realtà. Qualcosa si è rotto fra noi...
> Eppure vederlo così, l'idea che ho dedicato gli ultimi dieci anni a renderlo felice ed ora sono la causa della sua sofferenza, mi spezza il cuore...mi sento uno schifo, qualsiasi cosa io faccia sbaglio, qualsiasi decisione io prenda qualcuno sta male...


Forse dovresti fargli capire che se volete riprovarci è ora che lui si dia una mossa, così peggiora solo le cose, ed è chiaro che tu vedi solo nero.


----------



## lale75 (6 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Forse dovresti fargli capire che se volete riprovarci è ora che lui si dia una mossa, così peggiora solo le cose, ed è chiaro che tu vedi solo nero.


 
Lui un cambiamento me l'ha promesso...il problema è che ora non sono più sicura che sarebbe sufficiente...mi sento svuotata


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lui un cambiamento me l'ha promesso...il problema è che ora non sono più sicura che sarebbe sufficiente...mi sento svuotata


piccola...non tormentarti.
Guarda un po' come va, se veramente c'è un suo cambiamento e se le cose migliorano.
E se penserai che non sia sufficiente te ne andrai ugualmente.


----------



## lale75 (6 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> piccola...non tormentarti.
> Guarda un po' come va, se veramente c'è un suo cambiamento e se le cose migliorano.
> E se penserai che non sia sufficiente te ne andrai ugualmente.


 Ho paura di restare solo per le sue lacrime. Ho sbagliato a tornare, Asu, e me ne sono resa conto subito. Avrei dovuto prendermi comunque del tempo. Riflettere su quello che provo, sui dubbi che ho su questo rapporto è impossibile restando lì, con la sua espressione triste...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ho paura di restare solo per le sue lacrime. Ho sbagliato a tornare, Asu, e me ne sono resa conto subito. Avrei dovuto prendermi comunque del tempo. Riflettere su quello che provo, sui dubbi che ho su questo rapporto è impossibile restando lì, con la sua espressione triste...


 puoi fare due cose.
La prima sarebbe la migliore, ma nessuno pretende che si faccia sempre la cosa migliore... ovvero potresti dire le esatte parole che scrivi qui a tuo marito e riandare via, dicendogli che hai bisogno di più tempo da sola.
La seconda sarebbe restare.
Purtoppo credo che certi dolori non si rimarginino e il tempo trascorso in casa permette solo ad entrambi di prendere consapevolezza della cosa. Ma causa un mare di dolore. 
Tieni duro e cerca di stare serena. Purtroppo a volte si perdona ma non si riesce a dimenticare e tu questo dolore non lo sai scordare...
Sii onesta con lui e con te stessa: l'amore s'è logorato. Resta l'affetto e il rispetto e quindi il dispiacere per la sua tristezza....


----------



## Old Angel (6 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lui un cambiamento me l'ha promesso...il problema è che ora non sono più sicura che sarebbe sufficiente...mi sento svuotata


Forse mi sbaglierò ma secondo me tu sei ancora innamorata di lui, il fatto e che sei arrivata non alla disperazione ma all'esasperazione, siete in un tunnel in cui tu giustamente non vedi fine, ma queste cose dovresti dirle anche a lui ed allo stesso tempo magari cominciare a dettare un pò di regole...del tipo vuoi riprovarci con me? vuoi che non me ne vada? bene fatti visitare smettila di piangerti addosso e datti na mossa....e svelto che io non tengo più tempo, sei fortunata perchè tu hai tutte carte in regola per fare tutto ciò.


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se ti dico che ora pretenderebbe di decidere lui anche da chi io possa andare se non torno a casa da lui....è dura per me, dopo tanto tempo, pensare a cosa volgio fare io indipendentemente da come potrebbe stare lui o, peggio, sapendo che lui ne soffrirà...


Prima di tutto lale ti sono vicina come una zecca sotto il collare (sorridi, dai!), e poi ricordati che è colpa tua se gli hai permesso di mancarti di rispetto fino a condizionare la tua felicità, però non è tardi, puoi rimediare.....imponigli il tuo volere e mettilo di fronte ai fatti compiuti. Purtroppo con questi depressi cronici ragionare è impossibile e l'unico modo per vivere sereni è obbligarli ad accettaci come siamo o perderci. Da quello che ho capito il problema nn è nè un'amante nè la mancanza d'amore, almeno da parte tua, e da parte sua sarà il tempo e l'intenzione di nn perderti a dimostrartelo.
Non avete figli, dovessi ricominciare da zero cmq puoi farlo tranquillamente, realizzando appieno la tua felicità. Ti ha già trascinato abbastanza sul fondo, nn metterti a scavare!
Un abbraccio grande, ciao!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ho paura di restare solo per le sue lacrime. Ho sbagliato a tornare, Asu, e me ne sono resa conto subito. Avrei dovuto prendermi comunque del tempo. Riflettere su quello che provo, sui dubbi che ho su questo rapporto è impossibile restando lì, con la sua espressione triste...


lale, vai via nuovamente.
prenditi il tempo di cui hai bisogno per pensare e soprattutto per fare chiarezza. sei giovanissima, non puoi buttar via la tua felicità in nome di qualcosa che neanche sai più se esiste ancora.
vattene senza dirgli addio, non guardare le sue lacrime e vai dritta per la tua strada anche se dovessi vederle o rischi che le sue lacrime diventino il cemento che ti mura viva.
ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lale, vai via nuovamente.
> prenditi il tempo di cui hai bisogno per pensare e soprattutto per fare chiarezza. sei giovanissima, non puoi buttar via la tua felicità in nome di qualcosa che neanche sai più se esiste ancora.
> vattene senza dirgli addio, non guardare le sue lacrime e vai dritta per la tua strada anche se dovessi vederle o rischi che le sue lacrime diventino il cemento che ti mura viva.
> ti abbraccio forte


sempre stessa linea io e te neh??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2009)

Lale concordo con angelo, vai via di nuovo.

Via, fuori ,in un tuo spazio con il tempo che ti ci vuole per capire e se anche non capisci almeno te ne stai fuori e vivi meglio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Basta questi uomini per i quali oltre a se' stessi non c'è un cazzo d'altro, che si considerano il baricentro dell'universo. Eccheppalle!!

Ma te guarda se una allegra, giovane e intelligente come lale deve intristirsi, abbattersi, perdere serenità e gioia per colpa di un rompicoglioni insoddisfatto a vita!!

che  cazzo!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lale concordo con angelo, vai via di nuovo.
> 
> Via, fuori ,in un tuo spazio con il tempo che ti ci vuole per capire e se anche non capisci almeno te ne stai fuori e vivi meglio.
> 
> ...


ma lo sai che ti adoro?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma lo sai che ti adoro?


eh lo so, mica sei la sola sai??


----------



## lale75 (7 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh lo so, mica sei la sola sai??


 
Ti adoro anch'io, vi adoro tutti veramente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi rendo conto che lui sta cercando di rigirare la situazione; ora è tutto una faccia da pianto, un insistere che secondo lui io non lo amo e che non ho intenzione di riprovare davvero. Ieri mi ha detto che sta soffrendo più lui in questi giorni di quanto io non abbia mai sofferto in dieci anni...naturalmente...non c'era alcun dubbio che alla fine sarebbe stato così: lui, lui ed ancora lui. Cerca di far leva sul senso di colpa, dice che lui ci sta provando ma io no, che io sono distante...io sono vuota, un automa...


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2009)

digli di andarsene in culo


----------



## Old danut (7 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> digli di andarsene in culo


Messaggio breve e molto efficace, sarebbe da analizzare in tutte le sue forme =)
Quanto mi piacciono i messaggi diretti, si si lale segui questo consiglio, sei ancora giovane (se non lo fossi tu dovrei dire di non essere giovane) prendi la tua vita tra le mani e ricomincia!


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Messaggio breve e molto efficace, sarebbe da analizzare in tutte le sue forme =)
> Quanto mi piacciono i messaggi diretti, si si lale segui questo consiglio, sei ancora giovane (se non lo fossi tu dovrei dire di non essere giovane) prendi la tua vita tra le mani e ricomincia!


sprecarci anche il fiato non se lo merita.
ale deve mandarlo in culo e essere felice.


----------



## Old sperella (7 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti adoro anch'io, vi adoro tutti veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probabilmente lui ha sempre fatto così ed ora ti sei tolta il velo dagli occhi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il suo è un gioco di potere  e io dubito sinceramente che possiate modificare il vs rapporto e riequilibrarlo  .


----------



## Old amarax (7 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti adoro anch'io, vi adoro tutti veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi sa di plagio. Ti vuole convincere...E se sei vuota e tutto il resto cosa vuole da te?Perchè soffre tanto? Se  puoi, e credo tu possa,sbatti la porta dietro di te con tutta la forza di cui sei capace...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2009)

Giobbe, temo che il matrimonio non sia un cammino di guarigione. Anzi, offre sfide profonde e gravi.

Temo anch'io che il marito di Lale sia un inguaribile egoista senza tratti redentivi.


----------



## Old matilde (7 Maggio 2009)

*Mi rendo conto che lui sta cercando di rigirare la situazione*; ora è tutto una faccia da pianto, un insistere che secondo lui io non lo amo e che non ho intenzione di riprovare davvero. Ieri mi ha detto che sta soffrendo più lui in questi giorni di quanto io non abbia mai sofferto in dieci anni...naturalmente...non c'era alcun dubbio che alla fine sarebbe stato così: lui, lui ed ancora lui. Cerca di far leva sul senso di colpa, dice che lui ci sta provando ma io no, che io sono distante...io sono vuota, un automa...


sta cercando di riconquistare la posizione che aveva prima, facendo leva sulla tua debolezza, sui tuoi dubbi ed il tuo dolore. Ora è invece il momento di chiedere quello che vuoi, ancora e ancora, perchè se fà così l'hai messo in debolezza finalmente, non regalargli il piedistallo nuovamente.


----------



## Old squonk (7 Maggio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> *Mi rendo conto che lui sta cercando di rigirare la situazione*; ora è tutto una faccia da pianto, un insistere che secondo lui io non lo amo e che non ho intenzione di riprovare davvero. Ieri mi ha detto che sta soffrendo più lui in questi giorni di quanto io non abbia mai sofferto in dieci anni...naturalmente...non c'era alcun dubbio che alla fine sarebbe stato così: lui, lui ed ancora lui. Cerca di far leva sul senso di colpa, dice che lui ci sta provando ma io no, che io sono distante...io sono vuota, un automa...
> 
> 
> sta cercando di riconquistare la posizione che aveva prima, facendo leva sulla tua debolezza, sui tuoi dubbi ed il tuo dolore. Ora è invece il momento di chiedere quello che vuoi, ancora e ancora, perchè se fà così l'hai messo in debolezza finalmente, non regalargli il piedistallo nuovamente.


 
Mi permetto di intervenire quotando e straquotando. E' un tentativo di manipolazione da manuale. A mio avviso (parlo con cognizione di causa in quanto ex manipolatore feroce) la situazione è molto difficile da risolvere ma non è del tutto impossibile. Sicuramente, cedere ora sarebbe ricominciare tutto come prima, senza alcuna speranza. L'unica via di uscita è svincolarsi del tutto dal meccanismo manipolatorio e renderlo inoffensivo. Non cedendo ai pianti e alle lacrime ma mettendo sul piatto tutta la chiarezza possibile. Offrendola e pretendendola.
Un rapporto di questo genere va assolutamente azzerato perché possa risanarsi e, se si ritiene il caso, andrebbe ripreso soltanto dopo un'operazione di "riformattazione completa a basso livello"... Questo rapporto è una malattia, una dipendenza dalle proprie abitudini patologiche.
Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per questa operazione. Stacca. Soltanto dopo che si saranno compresi ed interrotti gli automatismi malati senza fine, potrete eventualmente scrivere nuovi percorsi, nuove strade non autodistruttive. Certo, il rischio di cascarci sarà sempre in agguato, come la sigaretta per l'ex tabagista, la dose per l'ex eroinomane o il bicchiere per l'ex alcolizzato. Ma almeno la terapia di "disintossicazione" sarà stata portata fino in fondo...
cari saluti
squonk


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2009)

Benvenuto Squonk!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Mi permetto di intervenire quotando e straquotando. E' un tentativo di manipolazione da manuale. A mio avviso (parlo con cognizione di causa in quanto ex manipolatore feroce) la situazione è molto difficile da risolvere ma non è del tutto impossibile. Sicuramente, cedere ora sarebbe ricominciare tutto come prima, senza alcuna speranza. L'unica via di uscita è svincolarsi del tutto dal meccanismo manipolatorio e renderlo inoffensivo. Non cedendo ai pianti e alle lacrime ma mettendo sul piatto tutta la chiarezza possibile. Offrendola e pretendendola.
> Un rapporto di questo genere va assolutamente azzerato perché possa risanarsi e, se si ritiene il caso, andrebbe ripreso soltanto dopo un'operazione di "riformattazione completa a basso livello"... *Questo rapporto è una malattia, una dipendenza dalle proprie abitudini patologiche.*
> Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per questa operazione. Stacca. Soltanto dopo che si saranno compresi ed interrotti gli automatismi malati senza fine, potrete eventualmente scrivere nuovi percorsi, nuove strade non autodistruttive. Certo, il rischio di cascarci sarà sempre in agguato, come la sigaretta per l'ex tabagista, la dose per l'ex eroinomane o il bicchiere per l'ex alcolizzato. Ma almeno la terapia di "disintossicazione" sarà stata portata fino in fondo...
> cari saluti
> squonk


Sono d'accordo.
Penso però che se non si affideranno a qualcuno che li aiuti rischieranno di disperdere le ultime energie che ormai sono ridotte al lumicino.


----------



## Old squonk (8 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto Squonk!!


Grazie, Verena!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti adoro anch'io, vi adoro tutti veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a riprova di quanto ho scritto sopra . 

	
	
		
		
	


	




C'è lui, il suo dolore, la sua insoddisfazione, la sua infelicità, il suo bigoletto e basta. Il resto viene moltoooooo dopo.

soffre tanto? allora vattente.

E'  un po' come quando piangevo per niente e mia madre mi tirava uno scappellotto dicendomi: ecco, adesso piangi per un motivo valido.

Ma mandalo a cagare lale, dammi retta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a riprova di quanto ho scritto sopra .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche la mia faceva così


----------



## Old squonk (8 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Penso però che se non si affideranno a qualcuno che li aiuti rischieranno di disperdere le ultime energie che ormai sono ridotte al lumicino.


 
In effetti il problema più importante è proprio questo. Lale ha scritto "marito depresso che non vuole farsi aiutare". Prima condizione indispensabile perché si possa pensare di far guarire la coppia è che entrambi siano disposti a chiedere aiuto a un terapista esperto e che si trovino in un "terreno neutrale" ma ben attrezzato in cui iniziare a fare i conti con ciò che non funziona.
Lale dovrebbe essere categorica: senza questo primo passaggio,  non ce ne potrà essere un altro.
Se la parte meno patologica non afferra saldamente la situazione, non c'è soluzione possibile in vista.

Circa il fatto di "mandarlo a cagare" e basta, andrei un po' più cauto. Prima tenterei il tutto e per tutto, partendo però da un paletto inamovibile, cioè quanto mi sono permesso di suggerire qui sopra. Di fronte a una depressione (che è una malattia, che a volte si può intrecciare con situazioni di comodo ma sempre patologia resta), meglio non scherzare troppo.

squonk


----------



## lale75 (8 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> In effetti il problema più importante è proprio questo. Lale ha scritto "marito depresso che non vuole farsi aiutare". Prima condizione indispensabile perché si possa pensare di far guarire la coppia è che entrambi siano disposti a chiedere aiuto a un terapista esperto e che si trovino in un "terreno neutrale" ma ben attrezzato in cui iniziare a fare i conti con ciò che non funziona.
> Lale dovrebbe essere categorica: senza questo primo passaggio, non ce ne potrà essere un altro.
> Se la parte meno patologica non afferra saldamente la situazione, non c'è soluzione possibile in vista.
> 
> ...


 

Ciao Squonk e benvenuto. Della questione del terapista gliene ho parlato riparlato in questi giorni ma lui è irremovibile, la vive come un'offesa, cone se gli stessi dando del pazzo. Idem per un terapista di coppia: non ci verrebbe mai.
Io sono certa del fatto che lui ora stia soffrendo ma credo che una parte della sua sofferenza sia dovuta alla consapevolezza che sta perdendo il controllo della situazione, di me soprattutto. Le regole nel nostro rapporto le ha sempre dettate lui ma non imponendole con la forza, semplicemente stillandole una ad una nel corso degli anni e giustificandole sempre in maniera ineccepibile e questo è valso in ogni singolo aspetto della nostra vita quotidiana, dalle amicizie che frequentavo al oane che compravo per cena che, alla fine, era meglio sempre quello del tal fornaio.
Ora quando io gli rispondo "no" lui si sente spaesato e mi fa notare che sono diventata "cattiva", che gli rispondo indietro, che questo cambiamento non gli piace....e fa la faccia triste, si siede sul divano e resta lì, muto. Io faccio finta di nulla; non ho più fiato da sprecare nè più lacrime da piangere per questa storia. Ora nonstante tutto mi sento più forte di prima; sarà una vendetta da poco ma voglio che lui si renda conto di cosa vuol dire stare vicino a qualcuno dovendo elemosinare amore ed attenzioni.
Alla fine, sai, la sua natura sarà più forte di ogni cosa: non può vivere una relazione in cui non può dettare le regole


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

No, non devi chiedergli di andare da uno psicoterapeuta, devi dirgli che tu non ne puoi più di un depresso del cazzo, che una coppia è parlare e non lui che decide tutto e tu che fai, che per tutti questi anni sei stata buona sperando che lui capisse ma che ora deve darsi una mossa.
Digli che se ci tiene a voi come coppia deve inziare a vedere i suoi problemi e non nascondersi come un bambino, se no la fine è già scritta.
Devi essere dura e se piagnucola offendilo pure, ma fallo diventare un uomo!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Maggio 2009)

Temo che la verità sia semplice: tu sei sempre stata così e hai cambiato la tua natura per amore, assecondandolo.
Ora non ce la fai più.
La tua natura è venuta fuori (per stanchezza, logorio, troppa tristezza delusione e dolore) e il velo è caduto.
Ora vorresti cambiare lui. Sai che non si cambia. L'hai provato sulla pelle. E quell'amore non può tornare perchè nessuno dei due ha fatto un errore/ passo falso, semplicemente siete così nelle vostre nature: incompatibili.
Ti abbraccio lale, e ti dico di fare attenzione che questo 'giochino al massacro' che conduci ora non ti trascini in un vicolo cieco in cui restate insieme per il reciproco ferirvi e trattenervi.
Molla, ora che ci sei e puoi.
Concedigli una chance, ma da fuori casa, se proprio lo senti.
Concedetevi un terapeuta di coppia e del tempo, ma anche lo spazio che serve per vedere con chiarezza. Da troppo vicino l'obiettivo è sfocato.
Un bacio


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao Squonk e benvenuto. Della questione del terapista gliene ho parlato riparlato in questi giorni ma lui è irremovibile, la vive come un'offesa, cone se gli stessi dando del pazzo. Idem per un terapista di coppia: non ci verrebbe mai.
> Io sono certa del fatto che lui ora stia soffrendo ma credo che una parte della sua sofferenza sia dovuta alla consapevolezza che sta perdendo il controllo della situazione, di me soprattutto. Le regole nel nostro rapporto le ha sempre dettate lui ma non imponendole con la forza, semplicemente stillandole una ad una nel corso degli anni e giustificandole sempre in maniera ineccepibile e questo è valso in ogni singolo aspetto della nostra vita quotidiana, dalle amicizie che frequentavo al oane che compravo per cena che, alla fine, era meglio sempre quello del tal fornaio.
> Ora quando io gli rispondo "no" lui si sente spaesato e mi fa notare che sono diventata "cattiva", che gli rispondo indietro, che questo cambiamento non gli piace....e fa la faccia triste, si siede sul divano e resta lì, muto. Io faccio finta di nulla; *non ho più fiato da sprecare nè più lacrime da piangere per questa storia.* Ora nonstante tutto mi sento più forte di prima; *sarà una vendetta da poco ma voglio che lui si renda conto di cosa vuol dire stare vicino a qualcuno dovendo elemosinare amore ed attenzioni.*
> Alla fine, sai, la sua natura sarà più forte di ogni cosa: non può vivere una relazione in cui non può dettare le regole


Sei giunta al capolinea e comprendo la voglia di dare fondo a tutto l'astio accumulato e represso negli anni. Ma lascia sbollire la rabbia prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione definitiva. Ci vuole mente fredda per le cose importanti.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old squonk (9 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao Squonk e benvenuto. Della questione del terapista gliene ho parlato riparlato in questi giorni ma lui è irremovibile, la vive come un'offesa, cone se gli stessi dando del pazzo. Idem per un terapista di coppia: non ci verrebbe mai.
> Io sono certa del fatto che lui ora stia soffrendo ma credo che una parte della sua sofferenza sia dovuta alla consapevolezza che sta perdendo il controllo della situazione, di me soprattutto. Le regole nel nostro rapporto le ha sempre dettate lui ma non imponendole con la forza, semplicemente stillandole una ad una nel corso degli anni e giustificandole sempre in maniera ineccepibile e questo è valso in ogni singolo aspetto della nostra vita quotidiana, dalle amicizie che frequentavo al oane che compravo per cena che, alla fine, era meglio sempre quello del tal fornaio.
> Ora quando io gli rispondo "no" lui si sente spaesato e mi fa notare che sono diventata "cattiva", che gli rispondo indietro, che questo cambiamento non gli piace....e fa la faccia triste, si siede sul divano e resta lì, muto. Io faccio finta di nulla; non ho più fiato da sprecare nè più lacrime da piangere per questa storia. Ora nonstante tutto mi sento più forte di prima; sarà una vendetta da poco ma voglio che lui si renda conto di cosa vuol dire stare vicino a qualcuno dovendo elemosinare amore ed attenzioni.
> Alla fine, sai, la sua natura sarà più forte di ogni cosa: non può vivere una relazione in cui non può dettare le regole


Grazie del benvenuto, Lale. Quello che hai raccontato qui lascia a mio vedere ben poche speranze per una soluzione "concordata", in qualunque senso questa soluzione vada immaginata. Permettimi ancora però un po' di considerazioni. 
La prima: è logico che il cambiamento non gli piaccia e lo porti su un terreno sul quale non sappia come muoversi. Lui è abituato "bene" ad avere ciò che vuole, sempre. E finora gli è sempre riuscito di averlo. Lo so bene come si fa e cosa ci si aspetti. Una volta facevo anch'io così: manipolavo chi era con me attraverso musi, ricatti morali, lacrime, denigrazione, crudeltà mentale varia, assortita e ripetuta allo sfinimento. Ma se la controparte di chi si fa "decidere addosso" non ribalta come un calzino la sua attidudine, puoi stare cerca che si va avanti così all'infinito. 
D'altra parte, ribellarsi non è un obbligo: conosco coppie patologiche di questo genere che da sempre vanno avanti così. Hanno il loro equilibrio aureo in questo senso e, se stanno bene loro, male non se ne fanno. Altra cosa è se a uno dei due il "gioco di ruolo" non sta più bene e ci sta male: guarire è obbligatorio, dal momento che nessuno può regalarci una vita di ricambio.

Ripeto: il "giocattolo" di un egoista depresso può rompersi soltanto se chi gli sostiene il gioco vi si sottrae. Vuoi un esempio concreto di come potresti agire? Prenota un colloquio da uno psicologo per tutti e due e mettilo di fronte al fatto compiuto. E all'aut-aut: nuova valigia in mano già bell'e pronta, o uscite tutti e due per andare al colloquio o esci tu da sola e lo pianti in preda a se stesso. Tradotto: l'unica soluzione è cambiare. O cambiate insieme oppure cambi tu per conto tuo. Senza più tornare indietro, questa volta. E non puoi essere che tu a dettare le condizioni. Se accetta, ballate al suono della tua musica, altrimenti balli da sola e ti salvi l'esistenza. E non certo perché sei diventata "cattiva". Al contrario: sei diventata migliore, hai iniziato a rispettare te stessa e, anche se non se ne può accorgere, anche lui. Non lo tratti più come un bambino viziato ma come un uomo, se lo è veramente. E se malgrado tutto dimostra di non volerlo essere, non ci perdi nulla a riprenderti la tua vita lasciandolo in santa pace a meditare sul suo comportamento.

Un ultimo suggerimento (scusa la lunghezza e la presunzione): assolutamente non cedere alla facile lusinga della "vendetta" e della "ripicca". Non scendere assolutamente sul terreno della sua patologia. Parla chiaro, sii chiara e lascia da parte i musi e i contromusi, i giochini malati del "lui fa così e io gli faccio vedere come si sta". Non capirebbe assolutamente niente di "sano" e anche tu inizieresti la discesa in un nuovo gorgo senza più fine e scopo.

Scusa la lunghezza, in bocca al lupo.
squonk


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto, Lale. Quello che hai raccontato qui lascia a mio vedere ben poche speranze per una soluzione "concordata", in qualunque senso questa soluzione vada immaginata. Permettimi ancora però un po' di considerazioni.
> La prima: è logico che il cambiamento non gli piaccia e lo porti su un terreno sul quale non sappia come muoversi. Lui è abituato "bene" ad avere ciò che vuole, sempre. E finora gli è sempre riuscito di averlo. Lo so bene come si fa e cosa ci si aspetti. Una volta facevo anch'io così: manipolavo chi era con me attraverso musi, ricatti morali, lacrime, denigrazione, crudeltà mentale varia, assortita e ripetuta allo sfinimento. Ma se la controparte di chi si fa "decidere addosso" non ribalta come un calzino la sua attidudine, puoi stare cerca che si va avanti così all'infinito.
> D'altra parte, ribellarsi non è un obbligo: conosco coppie patologiche di questo genere che da sempre vanno avanti così. Hanno il loro equilibrio aureo in questo senso e, se stanno bene loro, male non se ne fanno. Altra cosa è se a uno dei due il "gioco di ruolo" non sta più bene e ci sta male: guarire è obbligatorio, dal momento che nessuno può regalarci una vita di ricambio.
> 
> ...


bello questo post


----------



## lorelai (11 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> bello questo post


Molto. E io vorrei chiedere a Squonk, che ora è qui a portarci la sua testimonianza di ex manipolatore: cosa ti ha dato la spinta a metterti in discussione e a cambiare?


----------



## Old squonk (12 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Molto. E io vorrei chiedere a Squonk, che ora è qui a portarci la sua testimonianza di ex manipolatore: cosa ti ha dato la spinta a metterti in discussione e a cambiare?


...è una bella domanda, e ho paura di non riuscire a rispondere come vorrei. Di certo, è stato un concorso di fattori, per lo più esterni, che mi hanno sbalzato dalla comoda nicchia che mi ero scavato pur di non crescere. L'insostenibilità di un rapporto più che decennale nel quale mi ero adagiato, senza che riuscissi a capire se era quello che volevo davvero, mi portava a fuggire sempre in mille impegni, mille attività (e mille altri innamoramenti adolescenziali e rapporti più immaginati che consumati) pur di non vedere la realtà del tempo che mi scivolava di mano. Fuggire ma con il porto sicuro sempre ben in vista, naturalmente.
Arrivare a trentun anni, pur con un buon lavoro ma senza avere alcuna prospettiva di maturazione in prospettiva, d'altra parte, iniziava anche a logorarmi non poco.
Poi un incontro e una storia parallela di quelle che travolgono e fanno perdere completamente quel controllo della situazione che da sempre era stata la mia ossessione. Crisi, profonda, esistenziale, di sensi di colpa per le mie vigliaccherie continue che hanno fatto lentamente esaurire e spegnere la mia fidanzata. Che, in quel periodo, continuavo naturalmente a manipolare, mettendo in pratica, in negativo, quasi ogni riga del celebre "Le vostre zone erronee" di Wayne W. Dyer: chi non conosce questa pietra miliare dovrebbe leggerlo, è davvero molto istruttivo in questo campo. 
(Alla fine di ogni energia, molto tempo dopo,è stata lei, devastata, a cedere e a troncare, a prezzo comunque della fine di tutti i suoi sogni.) 

Quindi, per tornare al racconto interrotto più sopra, ecco la depressione quasi bipolare. E una terapia comportamentista molto serrata, durata due anni. Che non mi ha certo "guarito" dalla mia tendenza manipolatoria ma ne ha sviscerati tutti gli aspetti senza pietà.

Purtroppo chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato. E certe tendenze sono sempre comodi binari che, anche inconsciamente, sai che possono portare agevolmente alla stazione senza sforzo. Per evitare di ritrovarcisi sopra è necessario porre sempre molta attenzione. E, soprattutto, cosa ancora più importante, avere al fianco una persona che non accetti mai, per nessun motivo, di farsi manipolare e smascheri ogni tuo tentativo, anche inconscio e non consapevole, di farlo. E che - magari essendoci a sua volta passata e guarita - non ti permetta mai comportamenti insani, non accettandoli su di sé. Se mia moglie oggi (è lei, l'ex "donna del rapporto parallelo" che non ho mai tradito né mai tradirò, che amo come il primo giorno e che è divenuta madre di mio figlio) mi permettesse di tornare a vecchi schemi, purtroppo molto probabilmente ci ricascherei ancora. Grazie soprattutto a lei, se sono cambiato.

Ecco, qui sopra c'è condensata la mia esperienza. Non ne sono per nulla fiero, perché le vigliaccherie e il male commesso non si possono certo cancellare con tre pater ave e gloria, così come gli effetti indelebili procurati ad altri. La mia felicità di oggi è sempre condizionata, perché è nata dall'infelicità senza ritorno di un'altra persona a cui ho voluto bene e che mi adorava, ma che ho trattato da perfetto stronzo, vigliacco e immaturo.

Non ho nemmeno la presunzione di immaginare che la mia esperienza possa servire davvero a qualcun altro: l'unica esperienza che conta davvero è quella propria. Spero però che una storia come questa possa fare riflettere almeno su una verità quasi lapalissiana: il manipolatore si può disarmare - e  obbligare alla guarigione - soltanto smettendo di stare al suo gioco. 
un caro saluto
squonk


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

In te, quindi, ad un certo punto è scattato qualcosa che ti ha fatto "chiedere aiuto" e che ti ha portato ad una terapia di coppia. Nel caso di mio marito nessun aiuto è possibile, per lui è solo il suo carattere, prendere o lasciare...e poi, ti dirò, non ho più la forza di lottare per noi, sto semplicemente sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare che passi il cadavere della mia storia d'amore. Avrei fatto qualsiasi cosa fino a poco tempo fa per aiutarci; ora voglio solo essere lasciata in pace, mi godo questo momento di apparente quiete in cui la sua paura dell'abbandono è ancora viva, in cui è disponibile e "debole", in cui riesco a dire "no" sostenendo il suo sguardo. Vigliacco, lo so, ma un pò di pace me la sono meritata, anche se più che "pace" questo è proprio un "nessuno che mi rompe le palle".


----------



## Old Zyp (12 Maggio 2009)

leggo solo ora Lele, e mi sa tante che ci troviamo nella stessa situazione, dal mio canto posso dire d'aver conosciuto una persona, ed in poco più di 3 giorni le ho donato tutto me stesso senza aver paura di farlo, senza pensieri nsomma

son pensieroso ed imparito, fragile, ma quello che stai facendo tu è quello che sto facendo io, penso che anche non volendo arrivi un punto in cui le cose verranno da se

un abbraccio forte


----------



## lorelai (12 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Crisi, profonda, esistenziale, di sensi di colpa per le mie vigliaccherie continue che hanno fatto lentamente esaurire e spegnere la mia fidanzata. Che, in quel periodo, continuavo naturalmente a manipolare, mettendo in pratica, in negativo, quasi ogni riga del celebre "Le vostre zone erronee" di Wayne W. Dyer: chi non conosce questa pietra miliare dovrebbe leggerlo, è davvero molto istruttivo in questo campo.
> (Alla fine di ogni energia, molto tempo dopo,è stata lei, devastata, a cedere e a troncare, a prezzo comunque della fine di tutti i suoi sogni.)


Bellissimo libro, che a 17 anni mi aiutò non poco nel mio rapporto conflittuale con i miei. Forse dovrei riprenderlo in mano.



squonk ha detto:


> avere al fianco una persona che non accetti mai, per nessun motivo, di farsi manipolare e smascheri ogni tuo tentativo, anche inconscio e non consapevole, di farlo. E che - magari essendoci a sua volta passata e guarita - non ti permetta mai comportamenti insani, non accettandoli su di sé.





squonk ha detto:


> Spero però che una storia come questa possa fare riflettere almeno su una verità quasi lapalissiana: il manipolatore si può disarmare - e obbligare alla guarigione - soltanto smettendo di stare al suo gioco.


Spero che lale75 non si offenda se uso il suo thread...
Sai cosa mi fa rabbrividire, leggendo le tue parole?
Che, ritrovandomici, in me sia scattato come prima cosa il senso di colpa per non essere stata "abbastanza". Abbastanza forte, abbastanza in grado di aiutarlo a crescere e, in questo modo, di salvarci... 
E' folle, lo so...


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> leggo solo ora Lele, e mi sa tante che ci troviamo nella stessa situazione, dal mio canto posso dire d'aver conosciuto una persona, ed in poco più di 3 giorni le ho donato tutto me stesso senza aver paura di farlo, senza pensieri nsomma
> 
> son pensieroso ed imparito, fragile, ma quello che stai facendo tu è quello che sto facendo io, penso che anche non volendo arrivi un punto in cui le cose verranno da se
> 
> un abbraccio forte


 
Io vorrei avere qualcosa da donare a qualcun altro ma sono prosciugata e, onestamente, più cattiva nel senso che ora mi sono stancata di essere disponibile, di capire, di sopportare. Un altro, forse, avrebbe potuto esserci ma l'ho allontanato, un pò per il senso di colpa ed un pò, molto, perchè non sono nella condizione di dare qualcosa a qualcun altro che non sia io.


----------



## Old squonk (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In te, quindi, ad un certo punto è scattato qualcosa che ti ha fatto "chiedere aiuto" e che ti ha portato ad una terapia di coppia. Nel caso di mio marito nessun aiuto è possibile, per lui è solo il suo carattere, prendere o lasciare...e poi, ti dirò, non ho più la forza di lottare per noi, sto semplicemente sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare che passi il cadavere della mia storia d'amore. Avrei fatto qualsiasi cosa fino a poco tempo fa per aiutarci; ora voglio solo essere lasciata in pace, mi godo questo momento di apparente quiete in cui la sua paura dell'abbandono è ancora viva, in cui è disponibile e "debole", in cui riesco a dire "no" sostenendo il suo sguardo. Vigliacco, lo so, ma un pò di pace me la sono meritata, anche se più che "pace" questo è proprio un "nessuno che mi rompe le palle".


No, Lale, non è stata assolutamente una terapia di coppia nel mio caso ma una terapia individuale. Il trauma è nato per la mia incapacità di gestire me stesso e per il mio essermi impantanato in una situazione che ha messo in crisi tutta la mia fragilità e mi ha fatto perdere tutti i comodi punti di riferimento.
Scusami poi se insisto: se non vuoi più lottare per tutti e due, almeno fallo per te da sola. Non aspettare di veder passare il cadavere sul fiume. Non può aiutare, è una soddisfazione ben magra che non ti potrà mai scaldare, anzi, ti farà prendere ancora più freddo. Se deve essere eutanasia, non aspettare la morte naturale, prendi in mano comunque la situazione. E' molto più sano e terapeutico, credimi. 
"Continuerai a farti scegliere o finalmente sceglierai?" (F. De André)


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Bellissimo libro, che a 17 anni mi aiutò non poco nel mio rapporto conflittuale con i miei. Forse dovrei riprenderlo in mano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La mia esperienza è che, per quanto perfetta, non saresti mai stata abbastanza comunque...


----------



## Old squonk (12 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Bellissimo libro, che a 17 anni mi aiutò non poco nel mio rapporto conflittuale con i miei. Forse dovrei riprenderlo in mano.
> 
> 
> Spero che lale75 non si offenda se uso il suo thread...
> ...


No, non è certo consapevole colpa tua. Nemmeno tu - prima di questa esperienza - forse eri pronta per interagire con lui in modo "sano". Quel tuo "non sono stata abbastanza" mi dà l'idea che tu rimpianga di non esserti "spesa a sufficienza". Ma - e scusami se magari non comprendendo bene ti rispondo peggio - non sarebbe stato certo "aumentando le dosi d'amore" che sicuramente hai già dato in grande abbondanza, che avresti potuto salvare la tua coppia. Avresti dovuto al contrario (è il senno di poi, ovvio) forse essere un po' più "cinica" e "meno crocerossina" come si intravede avresti voluto essere in queste tue parole. Non c'è nulla da fare, in una coppia alla fine si cresce in due o si fallisce in due... anche se le "responsabilità" possono essere comunque sbilanciate.
Se la mia ex mi avesse strattonato un po' di più e si fosse lasciata strattonare un po' di meno, negando terapeuticamente certi suoi sostegni indiretti a certe mie paranoiette, per esempio, forse le cose sarebbero potute andare diversamente...
Ma del senno di poi si sa che sono pieni anche i fossi.
squonk


----------



## lorelai (12 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> essere un po' più "cinica" e "meno crocerossina"


Era quello che intendevo. 

Ma diventare la sua crocerossina è stato il modo con cui l'ho convinto a stare con me. Io ero quella che lo sosteneva in tutto quello che faceva, che lo sopportava se non aveva voglia di parlare per un giorno intero, che lo seguiva in quello che lui aveva voglia di fare.
Una volta entrati in questo meccanismo, uscirne è davvero difficile.
E la crisi (sua) si è manifestata nel momento in cui io ho cercato di far valere la mia individualità, rifiutando l'idea di seguirlo _incondizionatamente_, come un pacco postale, in qualunque parte del mondo lui avesse avuto occasione di trasferirsi... Lui, eterno insoddisfatto, all'eterna ricerca di _qualcosa. 
_Che forse comincia ad essere più tranquillo adesso. Senza di me.


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo.
> 
> *Ma diventare la sua crocerossina è stato il modo con cui l'ho convinto a stare con me. Io ero quella che lo sosteneva in tutto quello che faceva, che lo sopportava se non aveva voglia di parlare per un giorno intero, che lo seguiva in quello che lui aveva voglia di fare.*
> Una volta entrati in questo meccanismo, uscirne è davvero difficile.
> ...


 
In questo mi riconosco in pieno...e dire che io ho sempre sostenuto di non averlo affatto lo spirito da crocerossina. Mi rendo conto di essere stata proprio cieca in tutti questi anni


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In questo mi riconosco in pieno...e dire che io ho sempre sostenuto di non averlo affatto lo spirito da crocerossina. Mi rendo conto di essere stata proprio cieca in tutti questi anni


ma ora hai aperto gli occhietti !!


----------



## lale75 (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ora hai aperto gli occhietti !!


 
Eh già, Asu, c'ho gli occhi ben aperti adesso, infatti lo vedo sempre più confuso...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh già, Asu, c'ho gli occhi ben aperti adesso, infatti lo vedo sempre più confuso...


cavoli suoi
Tempo per vedere bene ne ha avuto a iosa.


----------



## Old latriglia (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cavoli suoi
> Tempo per vedere bene ne ha avuto a iosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


>



oh perozzina!!
dov'eri finita??


----------



## Old latriglia (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh perozzina!!
> dov'eri finita??



è che son sempre di corsa ... sto impazzendo tra le carte ... non che prima fossi del tutto sana di mente, ma almeno respiravo  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















  te come va?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> è che son sempre di corsa ... sto impazzendo tra le carte ... non che prima fossi del tutto sana di mente, ma almeno respiravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


abbastanza  bene


----------



## Old matilde (13 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Mi permetto di intervenire quotando e straquotando. E' un tentativo di manipolazione da manuale. A mio avviso (parlo con cognizione di causa in quanto ex manipolatore feroce) la situazione è molto difficile da risolvere ma non è del tutto impossibile. Sicuramente, cedere ora sarebbe ricominciare tutto come prima, senza alcuna speranza. L'unica via di uscita è svincolarsi del tutto dal meccanismo manipolatorio e renderlo inoffensivo. Non cedendo ai pianti e alle lacrime ma mettendo sul piatto tutta la chiarezza possibile. Offrendola e pretendendola.
> Un rapporto di questo genere va assolutamente azzerato perché possa risanarsi e, se si ritiene il caso, andrebbe ripreso soltanto dopo un'operazione di "riformattazione completa a basso livello"... Questo rapporto è una malattia, una dipendenza dalle proprie abitudini patologiche.
> Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per questa operazione. Stacca. Soltanto dopo che si saranno compresi ed interrotti gli automatismi malati senza fine, potrete eventualmente scrivere nuovi percorsi, nuove strade non autodistruttive. Certo, il rischio di cascarci sarà sempre in agguato, come la sigaretta per l'ex tabagista, la dose per l'ex eroinomane o il bicchiere per l'ex alcolizzato. Ma almeno la terapia di "disintossicazione" sarà stata portata fino in fondo...
> cari saluti
> squonk


ciao! benvenuto e grazie per aver dichiarato la tua esperienza,
ho letto anche il seguito e ciò che descrivi è esattamente quello che avrei voluto dire, ma non essendo in prima persona così caratterialmente è difficilissimo esprimere i punti salienti, ma vivo anch'io questa situazione quindi... A volte qui siamo sommari scrivendo "lascialo" ma è anche vero che comprendere a fondo meccanismi stonati e complessi ti toglie litri e litri di sangue, vedere l'orizzonte è utile a Lale per andare oltre e non scendere ulteriormente nel pozzo nero. In breve mi confermi che "ogni papero ha la sua papera" ovvero anche tu se non avessi trovato la donna che per sua indole ti contrasta.... sbaglio?
Senza nulla togliere al tuo percorso migliorativo di tutto rispetto: a proposito, mi concedi di farti altre domande in futuro?


----------



## Old squonk (14 Maggio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ciao! benvenuto e grazie per aver dichiarato la tua esperienza,
> ho letto anche il seguito e ciò che descrivi è esattamente quello che avrei voluto dire, ma non essendo in prima persona così caratterialmente è difficilissimo esprimere i punti salienti, ma vivo anch'io questa situazione quindi... A volte qui siamo sommari scrivendo "lascialo" ma è anche vero che comprendere a fondo meccanismi stonati e complessi ti toglie litri e litri di sangue, vedere l'orizzonte è utile a Lale per andare oltre e non scendere ulteriormente nel pozzo nero. In breve mi confermi che "ogni papero ha la sua papera" ovvero anche tu se non avessi trovato la donna che per sua indole ti contrasta.... sbaglio?
> Senza nulla togliere al tuo percorso migliorativo di tutto rispetto: a proposito, mi concedi di farti altre domande in futuro?


Grazie anche a te per il benvenuto, Matilde. In che senso vivi anche tu questa situazione? Nel senso che c'è chi ti vorrebbe manipolare o che ti trovi da quella che era la mia parte?
Sono e resto convinto che il comportamento, ma soprattutto il carattere, sono modificabili strutturalmente solo fino a un certo punto. Se ci si "lascia andare", e se si è nella situazione in cui è possibile farlo, l'istinto di sempre tende a riaffacciarsi. Credo sia inevitabile. Hai presente il cartone animato del draghetto Grisù, quello che non voleva sputare fuoco ma, al contrario, voleva da grande fare il pompiere? In ogni episodio, purtroppo per lui, alla fine c'era sempre qualcosa, di solito l'emozione, che lo portava a lanciare una bella fiammata... 
L'istinto quindi deve essere ben dominato. Meglio sarebbe soltanto da se stessi, ma lo ritengo difficile (vedi Grisù)... Sicuramente, se la persona con cui si divide la vita conosce il "problema" e, più che "contrastarlo", lo affronta insieme, è possibile condurre una vita di coppia decisamente sana. Quindi è possibile comunque migliorare e risolvere ogni problema. Basta volere trovare la strada giusta. Iniziare a parlare e non smettere mai credo sia la via migliore.
(Se vuoi farmi domande, fai pure, spero di poterti rispondere... Tra l'altro, il mio essere qui sta avendo l'effetto di una verifica del mio percorso, a molti anni di distanza).
un caro saluto


----------



## Old amarax (21 Maggio 2009)

ciao lale, come va?


----------



## lale75 (21 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ciao lale, come va?


 

Ciao Amarax, come va? Onestamente non lo so...sicuramente lui si sta sforzando di cambiare alcune cose, mi dedica più attenzioni e più tempo di prima e non è più concentrato esclusivamente sul suo lavoro...ma sono io che sono cambiata. Mi rendo conto che per me quello che è successo ha rappresentato un punto di svolta; non ho più intenzione di nascondergli chi sono e quello che voglio. Sabato andrò al mare con un'amica...prima non lo avrei fatto. Quando gliel'ho detto mi ha guardato strano ma non ha osato replicare; so che lui pensa che ci sia un altro di mezzo ma, vedi, se decidessi di non andare con l'amica al mare per rassicurare lui ricadrei nella medesima spirale di prima...tutto solo perchè lui non debba soffrire. Forse non sarà giusto, forse ora è "troppo" ma in questo momento ho deciso di ricominciare a prendermi il mio spazio senza stare sempre a pensare a cosa dirà lui e come starà lui. Tu come stai, invece?


----------



## Old matilde (21 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax, come va? Onestamente non lo so...sicuramente lui si sta sforzando di cambiare alcune cose, mi dedica più attenzioni e più tempo di prima e non è più concentrato esclusivamente sul suo lavoro...ma sono io che sono cambiata. Mi rendo conto che per me quello che è successo ha rappresentato un punto di svolta; non ho più intenzione di nascondergli chi sono e quello che voglio. Sabato andrò al mare con un'amica...prima non lo avrei fatto. Quando gliel'ho detto mi ha guardato strano ma non ha osato replicare; so che lui pensa che ci sia un altro di mezzo ma, vedi, se decidessi di non andare con l'amica al mare per rassicurare lui ricadrei nella medesima spirale di prima...tutto solo perchè lui non debba soffrire. Forse non sarà giusto, forse ora è "troppo" ma in questo momento ho deciso di ricominciare a prendermi il mio spazio senza stare sempre a pensare a cosa dirà lui e come starà lui. Tu come stai, invece?


ciao!
un'amica psicologa mi ha detto che la strada in questi casi è esattamente non rinunciare a niente di quel che vorresti fare, è l'unico modo perchè lui ti "veda" è come fare un percorso per il bene comune ma da sola, questo è il modo per far capire senza discussioni che esistono anche i tuoi desideri


----------



## Old matilde (21 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te per il benvenuto, Matilde. In che senso vivi anche tu questa situazione? Nel senso che c'è chi ti vorrebbe manipolare o che ti trovi da quella che era la mia parte? *ma sai che non lo sò! ovvero il mio carattere non prevede manipolazioni... ma quando mi sento manipolata ho capito esattamente cosa fare e lo faccio in risposta, stile sopravvivenza: credo comunque che sia una deformazione in un rapporto, anche lavorativo, non mi piace e non lo voglio nella mia vita.*
> Sono e resto convinto che il comportamento, ma soprattutto il carattere, sono modificabili strutturalmente solo fino a un certo punto. Se ci si "lascia andare", e se si è nella situazione in cui è possibile farlo, l'istinto di sempre tende a riaffacciarsi. Credo sia inevitabile. Hai presente il cartone animato del draghetto Grisù, quello che non voleva sputare fuoco ma, al contrario, voleva da grande fare il pompiere? In ogni episodio, purtroppo per lui, alla fine c'era sempre qualcosa, di solito l'emozione, che lo portava a lanciare una bella fiammata...
> L'istinto quindi deve essere ben dominato. Meglio sarebbe soltanto da se stessi, ma lo ritengo difficile (vedi Grisù)... Sicuramente, se la persona con cui si divide la vita conosce il "problema" e, più che "contrastarlo",lo affronta insieme *in che modo oltre al dialogo? perchè la difficoltà è esattamente capire chi ti manipola, è un mobbing, è subdolo dominio per il gusto di appagare l'insicurezza ma che sfocia in soffocamenti caratteriali di chi vive con te: quando ti fidi ascolti i consigli ed anche accomodi i voleri.. ed è normale! quando si alza il campanello d'allarme è troppo tardi.....!?*, è possibile condurre una vita di coppia decisamente sana. Quindi è possibile comunque migliorare e risolvere ogni problema. Basta volere trovare la strada giusta. Iniziare a parlare e non smettere mai credo sia la via migliore.
> (Se vuoi farmi domande, fai pure, spero di poterti rispondere... Tra l'altro, il mio essere qui sta avendo l'effetto di una verifica del mio percorso, a molti anni di distanza).
> un caro saluto


Grisù.... meraviglioso! lo adoravo!
ma come si sente grisù dopo la fiammata?
si rassicura tipo bimbo che sbaglia
si sgrida
si consola
...


----------



## Old amarax (22 Maggio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ciao!
> un'amica psicologa mi ha detto che *la strada in questi casi è esattamente non rinunciare a niente di quel che vorresti fare, è l'unico modo perchè lui ti "veda"* è come fare un percorso per il bene comune ma da sola, questo è il modo per far capire senza discussioni che esistono anche i tuoi desideri


 
Verissimo. E mentre fai questo percorso hai il tempo di verificare cosa vuoi davvero.  Credo che il non avere ancora figli in questo caso sia un bene, Puoi decidere solo per te ...


----------



## lale75 (22 Maggio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ciao!
> un'amica psicologa mi ha detto che la strada in questi casi è esattamente non rinunciare a niente di quel che vorresti fare, è l'unico modo perchè lui ti "veda" è come fare un percorso per il bene comune ma da sola, questo è il modo per far capire senza discussioni che esistono anche i tuoi desideri


 
E' quello che sto cercando di fare ma mi rendo conto che per lui sia destabilizzante, sta perdendo il controllo. Le mie amiche dicono che non posso volere tutto e subito, che i cambiamenti devono essere graduali (parliamo dell'andare al cinema con un'amica piuttosto che a mangiare fuori eh, nulla di trascendentale)ma io ora, per la prima volta in tanti anni, mi rendo conto che non ho più paura dei suoi commenti...per me è già tanto. Ho capito che non mi importa dove porterà questa strada ma che non tornerò indietro, anche se dovesse significare allontanarmi da lui


----------



## Grande82 (22 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di fare ma mi rendo conto che per lui sia destabilizzante, sta perdendo il controllo. *Le mie amiche dicono che non posso volere tutto e subito, che i cambiamenti devono essere graduali* (parliamo dell'andare al cinema con un'amica piuttosto che a mangiare fuori eh, nulla di trascendentale)ma io ora, per la prima volta in tanti anni, mi rendo conto che non ho più paura dei suoi commenti...per me è già tanto. Ho capito che non mi importa dove porterà questa strada ma che non tornerò indietro, anche se dovesse significare allontanarmi da lui


 secondo me no: se sei graduale.... gradualmente tornerai al punto di partenza...
dovresti mostrargli la nuova te per intero... e rischiare...rischiare che non ti ami più.... o che batterai il muso contro il fatto che qualcosa di troppo si è spezzato... 
io lo so, tu lo sai... il legame si è spezzato quando hai capito, per la prima volta, che era troppo.... è quello che dico ad amoremio quando pensa di poter porre l'aut aut al marito quando ne avrà le scatole piene: a quel punto potrebbe essere troppo tardi....
Io penso, con onestà, che il vostro matrimonio sia finito.
MA.... e se ne iniziasse un altro? Uno con lale piena di vita e interessi e suo marito come un uomo più forte e sicuro? 
Per far questo dovresti mostrargli il tuo volto... e avere la pazienza di vedere il suo e capire se puoi amarlo.


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2009)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me no: se sei graduale.... gradualmente tornerai al punto di partenza...
> dovresti mostrargli la nuova te per intero... e rischiare...rischiare che non ti ami più.... o che batterai il muso contro il fatto che qualcosa di troppo si è spezzato...
> io lo so, tu lo sai... il legame si è spezzato quando hai capito, per la prima volta, che era troppo.... è quello che dico ad amoremio quando pensa di poter porre l'aut aut al marito quando ne avrà le scatole piene: a quel punto potrebbe essere troppo tardi....
> Io penso, con onestà, che il vostro matrimonio sia finito.
> ...


Quoto, ma dovrà armarsi di pazienza e buona volontà... e per questo stato d'animo bisogna essere convinte dentro.
Chissà...
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (25 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quoto, ma dovrà armarsi di pazienza e buona volontà... e per questo stato d'animo bisogna essere convinte dentro.
> Chissà...
> Bruja


 
E' esattamente questo il punto. Io non posso riprendermi la mia vita"un pò alla volta", ne ho persa tanta di vita in questi dieci anni. Sto mostrando a mio marito ciò che voglio, glielo metto davanti tutti i giorni e non arretro di un passo...pazienza non ne ho più, mi dispiace. So che quando sarà passato il momento di smarrimento e paura per il recente abbandono lui esploderà. Le persone come lui non possono vivere in relazioni in cui non abbiano il controllo dell'altro, in cui non possano dire "fai questo piuttosto che quello"... prima pensavo che non sarei vissuta lontano da lui, ora so che non è vero..


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2009)

*lale75*



lale75 ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo il punto. Io non posso riprendermi la mia vita"un pò alla volta", ne ho persa tanta di vita in questi dieci anni. Sto mostrando a mio marito ciò che voglio, glielo metto davanti tutti i giorni e non arretro di un passo...pazienza non ne ho più, mi dispiace. So che quando sarà passato il momento di smarrimento e paura per il recente abbandono lui esploderà. Le persone come lui non possono vivere in relazioni in cui non abbiano il controllo dell'altro, in cui non possano dire "fai questo piuttosto che quello"... prima pensavo che non sarei vissuta lontano da lui, ora so che non è vero..


E' esattamente quello che intendevo... si ha pazienza, si sopporta, si offrono vie agevolate di "ripresa" ma se le risposte sono che tu devi stare al palo e gli altri cincischiarsi con le loro risibili analisi  tipo "io devo far chiarezza ed accettarmi e tu devi capire"... la risposta é sempre quella più efficace: La persona più importante sono io e quella che deve stare bene resto io!!!
Chiarito questo concetto tutte le motivazioni, reiterazioni e ondivaghe problematiche si infrangono contro una realtà assoluta, la vita va vissuta in proprio in qualunque situazione sociale, anche la coppia, e la cosa più sciocca é viverla per conto terzi in attesa che "il terzo" decida anche il destino altrui!!
Nessuno, NESSUNO, NESSUNO è indispensabile... per vivere serve che il cuore batta, che i polmoni respirino e che la volontà riprenda sé stessa e crei i presupposti per una vita di QUALITA'.
Chi non é di qualità offre quello che gli somiglia.
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Tanto per tenervi aggiornati ieri sera quasi quasi mi metteva le mani addosso....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tanto per tenervi aggiornati ieri sera quasi quasi mi metteva le mani addosso....


ndem ben.
Per me, come ti avevo detto, hai fatto una minchiata a tornare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che è successo?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

dettagli?


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tanto per tenervi aggiornati ieri sera quasi quasi mi metteva le mani addosso....


cioè??
che è successo?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ndem ben.
> Per me, come ti avevo detto, hai fatto una minchiata a tornare
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eh lo so Asu e mi prenderei a randellate sulle gengive da sola...è successo che mi sta scassando i cabasisi perchè sono cambiata (ovvero non sono più la demente che dice sempre sì e si scusa per ogni caxxata)e lui è convinto che ci sia un altro. Dato che io ora, anzichè star lì a giustificarmi per ogni parola detta me ne catafotto allegramente e cambio stanza, lui sta perdendo le staffe...mi è corso dietro in cucina e, davvero, ho pensato che mi menasse...il problema è che io, poi, son pure cazzuta quindi anzichè darmi alla fuga o mettermi sulla difensiva lo affronto e gli urlo dietro...
Naturalmente oggi è tutto uno scusarsi ma tant'è, questo è il punto a cui siamo....


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh lo so Asu e mi prenderei a randellate sulle gengive da sola...è successo che mi sta scassando i cabasisi perchè sono cambiata (ovvero non sono più la demente che dice sempre sì e si scusa per ogni caxxata)e lui è convinto che ci sia un altro. *Dato che io ora, anzichè star lì a giustificarmi per ogni parola detta me ne catafotto allegramente e cambio stanza,* lui sta perdendo le staffe...mi è corso dietro in cucina e, davvero, ho pensato che mi menasse*...il problema è che io, poi, son pure cazzuta quindi anzichè darmi alla fuga o mettermi sulla difensiva lo affronto e gli urlo dietro...*
> Naturalmente oggi è tutto uno scusarsi ma tant'è, questo è il punto a cui siamo....


 
secondo me stai andando alla grande.
e non ne avevo dubbi sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me stai andando alla grande.
> e non ne avevo dubbi sai?


si si. Basta che dopo il terzo giorno riapra l'occhio


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me stai andando alla grande.
> e non ne avevo dubbi sai?





Asudem ha detto:


> si si. Basta che dopo il terzo giorno riapra l'occhio


 
Tra l'altro gli ho fatto chiaramente capire che se alza anche solo un dito lo denuncio...che vi devo dire? Tutto mi fa tranne che paura...


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro gli ho fatto chiaramente capire che se alza anche solo un dito lo denuncio...che vi devo dire? Tutto mi fa tranne che paura...


ah lale, mi dai così tante soddisfazioni...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro gli ho fatto chiaramente capire che se alza anche solo un dito lo denuncio...che vi devo dire? Tutto mi fa tranne che paura...


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah lale, mi dai così tante soddisfazioni...





Asudem ha detto:


>


 
Lo sapete che vi adoro vero? 


PS: se non mi sentite per qualche giorno, feriale perchè i festivi non mi collego, guardate la cronaca nera...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lo sapete che vi adoro vero?
> 
> 
> PS: se non mi sentite per qualche giorno, feriale perchè i festivi non mi collego, guardate la cronaca nera...


non dirlo neanche per scherzo


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dirlo neanche per scherzo


stavo scrivendolo con le stesse parole.
smettila sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stavo scrivendolo con le stesse parole.
> smettila sai?


una faza una raza


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro gli ho fatto chiaramente capire che se alza anche solo un dito lo denuncio...che vi devo dire? *Tutto mi fa tranne che paura*...


ottimo. non mollare, Lale. continua con determinazione


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dirlo neanche per scherzo


 

A parte le minchiate mio marito non è un violento ma so bene che nessuno lo è fino alla prima volta che ti menano...comunque io non sono una che subisce, ecco, se alza un dito gli tiro tanti di quei calci nelle palle che gli tocca a farsi cambiare nome all'anagrafe...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A parte le minchiate mio marito non è un violento ma so bene che nessuno lo è fino alla prima volta che ti menano...comunque io non sono una che subisce, ecco, se alza un dito gli tiro tanti di quei calci nelle palle che gli tocca a farsi cambiare nome all'anagrafe...


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ottimo. non mollare, Lale. continua con determinazione


 
Sole io continuo ma mi rendo conto che sto volontariamente portando la cosa al punto di non ritorno...sarebbe così semplice star meglio...intendo tornare a quella tranquillità-finta che avevo prima. Basterebbe chinare di nuovo la testa, solo che non riesco più a farlo. Non lo faccio con l'intento di fare del male a lui, non lo faccio e basta, non sono più quella di prima, non potrei più farlo. Quando lui mi ha chiesto un'altra possibilità volevo che capisse che tipo di persona sono e lui sta dimostrando di non sapermi accettare.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sole io continuo ma mi rendo conto che sto volontariamente portando la cosa al punto di non ritorno...sarebbe così semplice star meglio...intendo tornare a quella tranquillità-finta che avevo prima. Basterebbe chinare di nuovo la testa, solo che non riesco più a farlo. Non lo faccio con l'intento di fare del male a lui, non lo faccio e basta, non sono più quella di prima, non potrei più farlo. Quando lui mi ha chiesto un'altra possibilità volevo che capisse che tipo di persona sono e lui sta dimostrando di non sapermi accettare.


 
dagli tempo lale.
sta scoprendo una donna completamente nuova.
non è facile, se come dici è sempre girato tutto intorno a lui.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Comunque, ragazze, state tranquille eh


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Comunque, ragazze, state tranquille eh


mi accopperai con le preoccupazioni..


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dagli tempo lale.
> sta scoprendo una donna completamente nuova.
> non è facile, se come dici è sempre girato tutto intorno a lui.


 
Il fatto è, Bru, che lui una donna così non la vuole accanto a sè. Lui vuole quella di prima, che non metteva i tacchi perchè lui non voleva (per andare a lavorare, mica per uscire assieme), che passava i sabati e le domeniche a casa a far la calza anche in piena estate perchè anche se lui lavorava non andava al mare con le amiche, che comprava il colore di smalto che diceva lui e faceva la tinta esattamente di quel colore perchè altrimenti lui rompeva le balle....quella donna è morta e sta bene sotterrata dov'è. Lui non può avere accanto qualcuno a cui non poter dare direttive. Non sto dicendo che volgio farmi i caxxi miei anche se sono sposata, sto dicendo che non volgio più guardarmi allo specchio e desiderare di sputare in un occhio alla persona che vedo perchè non ha un minimo di dignità


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sole io continuo ma mi rendo conto che sto volontariamente portando la cosa al punto di non ritorno...sarebbe così semplice star meglio...intendo tornare a quella tranquillità-finta che avevo prima. Basterebbe chinare di nuovo la testa, solo che non riesco più a farlo. Non lo faccio con l'intento di fare del male a lui, non lo faccio e basta, non sono più quella di prima, non potrei più farlo. Quando lui mi ha chiesto un'altra possibilità volevo che capisse che tipo di persona sono e lui sta dimostrando di non sapermi accettare.


 
era questo che intendevo con continua con determinazione. Intendevo di non lasciarti tentare dalla facilità della vita di prima, visto che, come tu stessa hai appena detto, era falsa. Continua a lottare x Lale


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto è, Bru, che lui una donna così non la vuole accanto a sè. Lui vuole quella di prima, che non metteva i tacchi perchè lui non voleva (per andare a lavorare, mica per uscire assieme), che passava i sabati e le domeniche a casa a far la calza anche in piena estate perchè anche se lui lavorava non andava al mare con le amiche, che comprava il colore di smalto che diceva lui e faceva la tinta esattamente di quel colore perchè altrimenti lui rompeva le balle....quella donna è morta e sta bene sotterrata dov'è. Lui non può avere accanto qualcuno a cui non poter dare direttive. Non sto dicendo che volgio farmi i caxxi miei anche se sono sposata, sto dicendo che non volgio più guardarmi allo specchio e desiderare di sputare in un occhio alla persona che vedo perchè non ha un minimo di dignità


chissà che tu non resti stupita invece che a lui una donna così piaccia ancora più che una donna più succube.
non lo so lale, io ti considero donna degna di stima e di conseguenza l'uomo che ti sei scelta non può o non dovrebbe essere proprio un pirla totale.
ma come stai andando tu vai benissimo


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Potrebbe anche starci che lui non riesca ad adeguarsi al cambiamento. Ma è un cambiamento necessario, l'amore non può e non deve essere annientamento


----------

